# Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )



## Lonny (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,|wavey:

Ich habe ebend auf NDR gesehen das es ein Beschluss geben soll der je nach Bundesland selbst bestimmen kann ob mann noch einen Fischerreischein machen muss ?!?
Angeblich seien die Fragen zu schwer und es fallen mehr als 40 prozent durch #c waran das wohl liegt #c Ich denke mal an jeden selbst !!!!
Also ich finde es eine Sauerei wenn dieser beschluss duchgesetzt wirt und sich jeder eine Angelerlaubnis Kaufen kann 
Den dan beginnt in meinen Augen die Wilderei |uhoh: den woher sollen die angeblichen Angler wissen ob der Fisch geschont oder welche Mindestgröße er haben muss ? Der Richtige umgang und und und |uhoh:

PS: und dann wirt am Jahres ende wieder Rumgeheult das der Fischbestand dem Bachrunter geht !


Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Die Leute die diese Prüfung nicht schaffen haben einfach nicht gelernt. 
Und wenn die noch nicht einmal die Prüfung schaffen, was wollen die denn dann am Wasser machen? Wollen die den Fisch dann ersticken lassen, falls einer gefangen wird?
Denn waidgerecht töten kennen die ja nicht mehr wenn die Prüfung angeblich wegfallen würde.


----------



## Cobra HH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Also ich finde es eine Sauerei wenn dieser beschluss duchgesetzt wirt und sich jeder eine Angelerlaubnis Kaufen kann 
Den dan beginnt in meinen Augen die Wilderei |uhoh: den woher sollen die angeblichen Angler wissen ob der Fisch geschont oder welche Mindestgröße er haben muss ? Der Richtige umgang und und und |uhoh:
 #c waran das wohl liegt #c Ich denke mal an jeden selbst !!!!

sehe ich genauso, voralledem ist es unfähr den leuten gegenüber die die prüfung abgelegt haben
woran das liegt ganz einfach anmelden, zum unterricht gehen und das wars zu hause wird dan nicht weiter geübt


----------



## Lonny (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo,

ich bins noch mal angeblich sollen daduch mehr ans angeln gelangen   Wodurch natürlich auch die vereine nicht zu Kurz kommen ! 

Aber es geht doch nur um eins Ums Geld  Und wenn das zu lasten der Tiere geht könnte ich echt Kotzen :v


----------



## Laserbeak (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Also ohne zu weit zu gehen:

Es ist ziemlich egal, ob jemand den Schein hat oder nicht.
Es wird immer wieder genügend Angler geben, die sich nicht an Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc. halten. Das hat nichts mit Wilderei zu tun. Schlimm ist daran, dass jeder und zwar absolut jeder dann ungestraft tun kann, was er will. Er kann es ja eigentlich nicht besser wissen.
Deswegen denke ich, dass die wenigsten Bundesländer das so umsetzen werden.
Außerdem kann man mit den Lehrgängen Geld verdienen.
Und gerade deswegen wird man sie halten wollen.

Meine Meinung ?

Wenn wir jeden ans Wasser lassen, ohne Vorkenntnisse zu benötigen können wir die Gewässer bald dichtmachen. Zumindest die Gewässer, die NICHT von Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden. Denn die Vereine haben die Vergabe der Gastkarten in der Hand. Und so lange man diese Karten noch braucht.........

Ein Nachtrag:

Ohne Vorkenntnisse über die Gesetzgebung könnte das u.a. auch eine Zunahme illegaler Fangmethoden bedeuten.
Fangleinen etc. z.B.

Ansonsten könnte dieser Thread das Zeug haben sehr sehr alt zu werden (Chips hol......)


----------



## crash (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

i kann euch nur voll und ganz zusstimmen, lässt uns doch einfach einen antithread erstellen, wo jeder der dagegen ist einfach kurz ein statement schreibt u fertig, halt eine art unterschriftensammlung im web u diesen thread, mal an die zugehörigen ämter schickt


----------



## Lonny (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@crash 

Stimmt also jeder der etwas zu sagen hat schreib bitte seine meinung !
ich werde mich mal schlau machen an wenn mann sich da genau wenden muss !


----------



## frankiefish (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hej alle miteinand!
Komischerweise ist so eine Prüfung nur in Deutschland Pflicht. In Holland z. B. geht man in ein Angelgeschäft, erkundigt sich nach einem Verein und wird dort Mitglied, nachdem man sich eine behördliche Sportvisakte gekauft hat (gabs früher auf der Post!!). In der Regel kann man dann ca 80 % aller Gewässer beangeln! Warum klappt das da und bei uns nicht? Angeln hat dort wie auch überall rings um uns herum einen ganz anderen Stellenwert! In Holland darf jeder Jugendliche bis 14 Jahre OHNE SCHEIN IN SOGENANNTEN ÖFFENTLICHEN GEWÄSSERN ANGEL!!! Bei uns dürfen Kinder gar nicht angeln!! Das Problem des Fehlverhaltens am Gewässer liegt meiner Meinung ganz woanders, nicht an einer fehlenden Prüfung sonder in dem FEHLEN JEGLICHER SOZIALER SOWIE ÖKOLOGISCHER KOMPETENZ!!! Wenn ich als Kind am Kanal Anglern zugesehen habe so waren das zu 90 % Unterhemd tragende leicht gelbliche Gestalten die immer eine Pulle Bier in der Hand hatten:v! Eine Massive Wandlung dieses Bildes hat bei uns erst in den letzten 20 Jahren stattgefunden, unter anderem einhergehend mit Gruppen wie Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund oder des modernen Karpfenangelns. Der Fish |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## crash (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

super i würde dich unterstützen dabei u hoffe jeder vernünftige angler macht mit, denn es ist heute schon schwer geworden vernünftig irgendwo zu angeln.

dann sollen sie es so machen wie in brandenburg, da gibt es seit 2006 ne marke, die 12€ kostet, mit dieser marke kann jeder angeln gehn, aber nur auf friedfisch, klingt zwar wie der jungendfischereischein, aber dieser läuft ja mit dem 18. lebensjahr aus u der neue hat sozusagen "open end"


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

super dann darf ich bestimmt auch bei meinem vater im wald bald wild auf alles schießen was sich bewegt ohne einen jagdschein zu machen schließlich hab ich ja bei der fahne schonmal geschossen und weis wie das geht.#d

das war doch bestimmt ein witz auf ndr oder was ,wenn nicht würde ich das nochmehr als eine schweinerei nennen.|motz:
greez
andy


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Darf man in Brandenburg nicht sogar schon ohne Schein angeln?


----------



## Lonny (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo,

Stimmt schon es liegt an jeden selbst wie er sich am wasser zu verhalten hat !
Doch woher sollen sies ohne Vorherige kenntnis Prüfung wissen ? 
Es geht nicht um Sauberkeit und so dies sollte jeder Jugendliche ja schon von selbst wissen aber ebend ums ganze drum herrum !
Ich denke auch das es leute geben wirt die sich Vernünftig am wasser verhalten und sogar selber was lehnen 


Daniel


----------



## Cobra HH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

frankiefish in HH brauchen kinder bis 12 jahren kein angelschein, 
es muss glaube ich aber einer mit schein dabei ist.

bin auch dabei und ich schätze meine kollegen (boot, Gismo und Haihappen sven) auch


----------



## Reverend Mefo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Cobra HH schrieb:


> Also ich finde es eine Sauerei wenn dieser beschluss duchgesetzt wirt und sich jeder eine Angelerlaubnis Kaufen kann
> Den dan beginnt in meinen Augen die Wilderei |uhoh: den woher sollen die angeblichen Angler wissen ob der Fisch geschont oder welche Mindestgröße er haben muss ? Der Richtige umgang und und und |uhoh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

es gibt wohl schon genug idioten am wasser.in brandenburg ist das friedfischangeln fs-frei.bei uns in m-v wäre es den polits ganz recht ohne schein.
----noch mehr touris am wasser----


----------



## schorle (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo,
ich bin da anderer Meinung, denn wenn eure Befürchtungen stimmen würden liefen in allen Ländern außer Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz nur Ahnungslose und Tierquäler mit der Angel am Wasser rum. Von meinen Besuchen im Ausland kann ich dies allerdings alles andere als bestätigen, auch das in den anderen Ländern ohne "Fischereiprüfung" die Gewässer leergefischt werden konnte ich noch nicht hören.

@crash: Warum nur das fischen auf Friedfische ohne Prüfung erlauben??? Sind die im Vergleich zu Raubfischen weniger wert???


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

he reverend,glaubst du wirklich die wären bestrebt,irgendetwas eizuhalten und zu schonen,zu hegen und zu pflegen?
da wird dann erstmal drauf gehauen und dann geguckt was es ist.


----------



## paddyli (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

ich fand die prüfung so einfach..bei uns wurde sogar teilweise beim schriftlichen  geholfen...fand ichn bissl komisch-.-hab gelernt wien bekloppter..ich konnte alles im schlaf....un zur mündlichen musste ich nur die paar schonzeiten wissen-.-
andere haben gar nichts gewusst....un haben trotzdem bestanden^^...naja..
aber mit prüfung is immernoch besser...woher sollen die menschen wissen,wie man mit dem fisch umgehen muss??..ich denke auch das die wenigsten bundesländer das zulassen


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Wenn ich sehe wie einige geprüfen Angler gerade mit Weissfisch umgehen, glaube ich nicht das sich was ändern wird wenn die Prüfung abgeschafft wird.
Letztes Jahr wurde ich von einen ilalienischen Urlauber gefagt warum er nicht angeln darf , zumindest für Urlauber währe eine Änderung sinnvoll.
Ich währe eh mehr für eine Prüfung der geistigen Einstellung zum Fisch.


----------



## schorle (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo, 
nur komisch das es in sehr vielen anderen Ländern ohne Prüfung klappt und dort wird im Normalfall sicher nicht schlechter mit den gefangenen Fischen umgegangen als bei uns. Ich komme mir schon immer etwas komisch vor wenn ich in jedem Land problemlos als Gast angeln gehen kann, kommen mich dann Freunde aus dem Ausland besuchen können diese hier nicht (oder nur mit sehr viel bürokratischem Aufwand) selbst zum angeln gehen.


----------



## Angelgage (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Drauf zukommen lasen und schauen was da wird oder auch nicht ?
Erst mal abwarten wie sie das machen wollen .
Grüße Angelgage


----------



## Eaglex1 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo.
Nur mal so nebenbei, war das dieser Bericht den du gesehen hast.
http://www1.ndr.de/nachrichten/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angler10.html


----------



## Donnerkrähe (18. Februar 2008)

*Grrr...*

Hallo,
Na toll... das hätte denen ja auch früher einfallen können, jetz hab ich den schein|gr:|gr:

Nee, Scherz beiseite... ich finde diesen ganzen kram mit dem schein auf der einen Seite etwas übertrieben, aber es ist die einzige möglichkeit, diejenigen auszusortieren, die nicht ans Angelgewässer gehören.#6

Bitte verzeiht mir meine Meinun und falls ich jemandem auf die gfüße trete entschuldige ich mich, ABER:
Wie schon vor mir gesagt, ist das die Grenze zur Wilderei, da dann auch diejeigen zugang zu unseren Gewässern haben die jeden Fisch abknüppeln.Dies sind leider meistens, und das meine ich auch so, sozial benachteiligte Personen mit Migrandem Hintergrund.

Dss ist meine Meinung, und falls ich jemandem auf die Füße trete entschuldige ich mich noch einmal, aber das ist die Realität und lässt sich nicht leugnen.

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## DerSpinner (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Eaglex1 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Nur mal so nebenbei, war das dieser Bericht den du gesehen hast.
> http://www1.ndr.de/nachrichten/mecklenburg-vorpommern/angler10.html



... das bezieht sich dann doch auf MV. Ich dachte da gäbe es sowieso den Touristen-Schein? Für Wen oder Was soll denn jetzt die Änderung gemacht werden? Was ändert sich für den "Touristen" ??

Michael


----------



## atibandi (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

mal ganz im ernst meiner meinug nach ist die prüfung in dieser form wie sie es in deutschland gibt müll.
warum klappt es in fast allen anderen ländern der welt ohne prüfung nur bei uns braucht man den schein?
glaubt ihr im ernst das der lehrgang bewirkt das sich jmd an die schonzeiten hält der schon vorher weiß das er sich eh nicht dran halten wird?das ist glaube ich ganz große augenwischerei!

mal so ein denk anstoß:
ich habe es noch nie erlebt das jmd mal eben beschlossen hat ich kauf mir mal ne angel und ziehe los sondern es gibt immer nen freund oder bekannten der einen mal mitnimmt und einen auf diesem weg mit dem virus ansteckt oder?
und die leute die jmd mit zum fischen nehmen sind meiner meinung nach dafür verantwortlich dieses wissen was sie mitbekommen haben auch weiterzugeben und die "neuen" auch für das thema sensibel zu machen und damit auch einen verantwortungsvollen umgang mit der kreatur fisch zu lehren/zeigen.
oder wie seht ihr das?
grüße matti


----------



## aal-andy (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



frankiefish schrieb:


> Hej alle miteinand!
> Komischerweise ist so eine Prüfung nur in Deutschland Pflicht. In Holland z. B. geht man in ein Angelgeschäft, erkundigt sich nach einem Verein und wird dort Mitglied, nachdem man sich eine behördliche Sportvisakte gekauft hat (gabs früher auf der Post!!). In der Regel kann man dann ca 80 % aller Gewässer beangeln! Warum klappt das da und bei uns nicht? Angeln hat dort wie auch überall rings um uns herum einen ganz anderen Stellenwert! In Holland darf jeder Jugendliche bis 14 Jahre OHNE SCHEIN IN SOGENANNTEN ÖFFENTLICHEN GEWÄSSERN ANGEL!!! Bei uns dürfen Kinder gar nicht angeln!!


 
Das ist aber nicht ganz richtig, was Du da schreibst. Nicht nur in Deutschland ist eine Prüfung Pflicht, auch in vielen anderen Ländern, was ich auch befürworte. Zum Thema Holland: Vergleich mal dort die Wasserfläche auf die Einwohnerzahl, ich glaube, dass dort die Erlaubnisscheine verkauft werden, damit genug Kohle zum Bewirtschaften reinkommt. Andernfalls hätte man dort mit Sicherheit auch schon eine Prüfung ablegen müssen. Und bei uns dürfen auch Kinder, je nach Bundesland ab dem 8. oder 10. Lebensjahr angeln, und das mit der gleichen technischen Ausstattung wie in den Niederlanden, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass das 8 Euro im Jahr kostet. Ich jedenfalls würde mir wünschen, dass es diesbezüglich eine Art EU-Richtlinie geben würde, und dass prinzipiell eine Prüfung dafür abgelegt werden sollte, dass angeln selbst lerne ich selbstverständlich damit nicht, aber zumindest die Theorie in Bezug auf den waidgerechten Umgang mit den Fischen, Schonzeiten, Natur usw....


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

----für alle----- 
frage an an die politik: bekomme ich jetzt auch nen waffen-und jagdschein ohne prüfung?
dann mal her damit,könnte dann ja vielleicht die tauben vom reichstag schiessen.
sorry liebe tauben,nichts gegen euch ist nur´n vergleich..


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob und wann das in MVP Realität wird,bisher ist es ja nur ein Vorschlag des Binnenfischerchefs,und son Staatssekretär ist wohl auch dafür.Wenn ich das richtig sehe,muß nur noch der Landtag zustimmen und so was dauert bekanntlich,2009 will ich erst mal sehen.Und bis bei mir in BW,oder gar in Bayern vereinfacht wird,kann es dann nur noch so 10-15 Jahre dauern.Ich bin mir sicher das wird noch lange verschleppt,da wird wahrscheinlich nur ein entsprechender Druck der EU Veränderung bringen.

Taxidermist


----------



## crash (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

i seh einen ganz anderen sinn in der prüfung u zwar dass man sich erstma dazu anmelden muss u dann noch einiges an geld auf tisch packt dazu u lernen kann/muss, um diesen schein zu erhalten.

dass ist für solche leute eine abschreckung, denn ohne eine solche prüfung kann man ihnen, wie schon gesagt wurde, nichts mehr wegnehmen, wenn se mist machen.

u unsere deutsche jugend ist einfach nicht das was se mal war, wie oft haben einem schon kinder beschimpft oder sonstiges, es gibt keinen respekt mehr in deutschland.

so muss zur arbeit #6


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

wenn es um tourismus geht ist mvp sehr schnell,siehe touristenschein.


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

in welche zeit sehnt sich der crash denn grade..?


----------



## wilhelm (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo Hobbyangler
Unabhängig von einer Fischereiprüfung ist es doch wohl eine Einstellungssache zur Natur und Kreatur wie man seinen Fang behandelt.Ich für meinen Teil habe z.B. festgestellt das in den Niederlanden (Ein Land ohne Angelprüfung) es erstens einen hervorragenden Fischbestand gibt, 2. die Niederländer sowie die eingefleischten Gastangler sehr gut mit den Fischen umgehen da sehr darauf geachtet wird das man nicht alle Fische entnimmt sondern in der Regel zurücksetzt, und 3. es Krasse Strafen gibt bei nicht einhaltung der Gesetze.Und das alles ohne Fischereiprüfung (Anmerkung bei uns muß man Fisch der Mass hat eigentlich abschlagen und entnehmen Betonung auf muss nicht auf kann.)

Petri Heil

Wilhelm


----------



## mipo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



atibandi schrieb:


> mal so ein denk anstoß:
> ich habe es noch nie erlebt das jmd mal eben beschlossen hat ich kauf mir mal ne angel und ziehe los sondern es gibt immer nen freund oder bekannten der einen mal mitnimmt und einen auf diesem weg mit dem virus ansteckt oder?
> und die leute die jmd mit zum fischen nehmen sind meiner meinung nach dafür verantwortlich dieses wissen was sie mitbekommen haben auch weiterzugeben und die "neuen" auch für das thema sensibel zu machen und damit auch einen verantwortungsvollen umgang mit der kreatur fisch zu lehren/zeigen.
> oder wie seht ihr das?
> grüße matti


 

Genau so sehe ich es auch. 
Man muß einfach auch mal den Mum haben und einem vermeintlichen Angelnachbar, der einen Fisch *nicht waidgerecht tötet oder behandelt* aufzuklären wie es richtig gemacht wird. 
Aber hier in Deutschland wird gerissen, schwarzgeangelt usw. und *nur ein kleiner Bruchteil* geht hin und macht etwas dagegen. Und das ist leider traurig.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@gallus,was die Mecklenburger angeht mag das stimmen,immerhin haben die so was schon
mit der Touri Bootscharter vorgemacht.Nur bei der Politik hier im Süden,sieht das ganz
anders aus,vielleicht bring sie das aber in Zugzwang!

Taxidermist


----------



## aal-andy (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



crash schrieb:


> i seh einen ganz anderen sinn in der prüfung u zwar dass man sich erstma dazu anmelden muss u dann noch einiges an geld auf tisch packt dazu u lernen kann/muss, um diesen schein zu erhalten.
> 
> dass ist für solche leute eine abschreckung, denn ohne eine solche prüfung kann man ihnen, wie schon gesagt wurde, nichts mehr wegnehmen, wenn se mist machen.
> 
> ...


 
sorry, was hat denn der letzte absatz mit dem thema zu tun ?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Naja, ob das woanders auch ohne klappt, da habe ich meine Zweifel! Ich hab's hier im Board schon mal erzählt, aber es passt einfach so gut zum Thema: 

Italien. Ich sehe einen Angler mit einer Stipprute am Wasser (Italiener lieben Stippruten) Von meinem erhöhten Standpunkt kann ich sehen, dass der Typ reihenweise Bisse verpennt, aber irgendwann ist es dann doch so weit, die Pose zieht weg, der "Angler" nutzt die volle Länge seiner Stipprute zu einer Art Anhieb, bei der er den Fisch gleich auf die Ufersteine schleudert. 

Dort braucht er eine ganze Weile, bis er ihn endlich zu fassen kriegt, und noch etwas länger, bis er endlich den Haken rausgepult bekommt. Mit dem Fisch in der Faust dreht er sich zu mir um und fragt: "Was ist das für ein Fisch?" Es ist eine Bachforelle, vielleicht der am leichtesten zu erkennende Fisch, und in dem Gewässer gab's weniger als ein Dutzend Arten ...

Ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass er den Fisch mit sichtlicher Befriedigung unversorgt in eine Plastiktüte steckte, wo er noch eine ganze Weile vor sich hin zappelte.



Am liebsten hätte ich ihn ins Wasser geschmissen!


----------



## mipo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Naja, ob das woanders auch ohne klappt, da habe ich meine Zweifel! Ich hab's hier im Board schon mal erzählt, aber es passt einfach so gut zum Thema:
> 
> Italien. Ich sehe einen Angler mit einer Stipprute am Wasser (Italiener lieben Stippruten) Von meinem erhöhten Standpunkt kann ich sehen, dass der Typ reihenweise Bisse verpennt, aber irgendwann ist es dann doch so weit, die Pose zieht weg, der "Angler" nutzt die volle Länge seiner Stipprute zu einer Art Anhieb, bei der er den Fisch gleich auf die Ufersteine schleudert.
> 
> ...


 

Genau solche Typen meinte ich und die gibts auch bei uns.#q


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Irgendwie kommt mir diese neudeutsche Arroganz, nur der geprüfte Angler ist ein waidgerechter Angler, suspekt.

Wenn ich das noch so recht zeitlich zusammen bekomme, dann gibt es den Fischereischein erst seit Anfang der 60er. Vorher reichte ein Erlaubnisschein für das Gewässer. Der Fischereischein in den 60ern wurde ohne Lehrgang und Prüfung erteilt. Seit den 70ern erst gibt es den Fischereischein mit Prüfung. Ich hoffe, die Daten sind so annähernd richtig

Waren die Angler bis zu den 70ern etwas schlechte Angler? Wenn ich mir die Fischereischeinprüfung ansehe, das ist ein Witz. Wenn ich da höre, dass 40 % durchfallen sollen, Sorry, ich kann es nicht glauben.

Schau ich mir die Welt an, so gibt es außer der BRD, einigen Bundesländern in Österreich, 4 Kantonen der Schweiz und ein paar kleineren Ländern keinen Fischereischein. Hier muss dann auch gesagt werden, dass in vielen dieser Ländern keine Prüfung für den Schein abgelegt werden muss sondern eine Teilnahme an einem Tages-/ Halbtageskurs ausreicht.

Schau ich mir die Niederlande an, wo jeder gegen  eine kleine Gebühr einen Vispas erhält, der neben dem "Fischereischein" auch noch den Erlaubnisschein für unendliche Gewässerkilometer enthält, so muss ich sagen,  die Gewässer sind so "leergefischt", dass es schon einen Angeltourismus von Deutschland in die Niederlande gibt. Warum wohl? Der Grund dafür liegt wahrscheinlich darin, dass dort mit Verstand gefischt wird und nicht   jeder Fisch abgeschlagen wird/ werden darf. Und trotzdem fahren wir Deutshcen immer wieder dahin, wobei ich nach bisherigen Erfahrungen sagen muss, dass über 95% (eigene Schätzung) der Angeltouristen auch einen deutschen Fischereischein haben.

Also, nicht auf die "Nichtgeprüften" herabschauen sondern sich fragen, warum es in anderen Ländern ohne Prüfung besser funktioniert als bei uns.


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@taxidermist,du glaubst garnicht was hier oben alles schief läuft.als wir unterschriften gegen den touri-schein sammelten und uns dagegen auflehnten,drohte uns -inoffiziel- unser zuständier landespolit mit der kündigung der pachtverträge einiger gewässer des lav-mv


----------



## mipo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



gallus schrieb:


> @taxidermist,du glaubst garnicht was hier oben alles schief läuft.als wir unterschriften gegen den touri-schein sammelten und uns dagegen auflehnten,drohte uns -inoffiziel- unser zuständier landespolit mit der kündigung der pachtverträge einiger gewässer des lav-mv


 

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.:r


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@aal-andy,du hast den crash wohl schon verstanden.


----------



## aal-andy (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



atibandi schrieb:


> mal ganz im ernst meiner meinug nach ist die prüfung in dieser form wie sie es in deutschland gibt müll.
> warum klappt es in fast allen anderen ländern der welt ohne prüfung nur bei uns braucht man den schein?
> glaubt ihr im ernst das der lehrgang bewirkt das sich jmd an die schonzeiten hält der schon vorher weiß das er sich eh nicht dran halten wird?das ist glaube ich ganz große augenwischerei!


 
wenn ich aber von vornherein weiß, dass ich ohne fischereischein erst gar nicht angeln darf, und bei verstoß die pappe evtl. weg ist, gehe ich vielleicht doch etwas sensibler mit dem thema um |kopfkrat



atibandi schrieb:


> mal so ein denk anstoß:
> ich habe es noch nie erlebt das jmd mal eben beschlossen hat ich kauf mir mal ne angel und ziehe los sondern es gibt immer nen freund oder bekannten der einen mal mitnimmt und einen auf diesem weg mit dem virus ansteckt oder?
> und die leute die jmd mit zum fischen nehmen sind meiner meinung nach dafür verantwortlich dieses wissen was sie mitbekommen haben auch weiterzugeben und die "neuen" auch für das thema sensibel zu machen und damit auch einen verantwortungsvollen umgang mit der kreatur fisch zu lehren/zeigen. oder wie seht ihr das? grüße matti


 
so sollte es sein, es gibt aber auch genau die entgegengesetzte situation, nämlich meinem kollegen weiterzugeben, wie möglichst schnell eine große menge gewicht an fisch in der plastiktüte verschwinden kann, und auch hier kann zumindest diese menge durch den erforderlichen schein reduziert werden.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> ... warum es in anderen Ländern ohne Prüfung besser funktioniert als bei uns.



Das ist eine völlig unbewiesene Behauptung, keine Tatsache! Gerade bei dem Missverhältnis von Wasser zu Einwohnern in Deutschland ist der Fischereischein eine prinzipiell - in meinen Augen - richtige Sache. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass wir in einem über weite Strecken überbevölkerten Land leben.

Ob der Fischereischein so richtig ist, wie er ist, da habe ich auch meine Zweifel. Aber ganz ohne möchte ich nicht leben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



gallus schrieb:


> ----für alle-----
> frage an an die politik: bekomme ich jetzt auch nen waffen-und jagdschein ohne prüfung?
> dann mal her damit,könnte dann ja vielleicht die tauben vom reichstag schiessen.
> sorry liebe tauben,nichts gegen euch ist nur´n vergleich..



Dein Vergleich ist aber mehr als dürftig. Und gelinde gesagt Unsinn!!#d|uhoh:

Und zwischen einem Waffen- und Jagdschein (viele haben den auch ohne Prüfung |bigeyes) und einem Fischereischein besteht doch ein sehr großer Unterschied.   

Ganz nebenbei kenne ich eine Menge Leute die haben keine Fischerprüfung in Deutschland abgelegt, gehen im Ausland aber regelmäßig zum Angeln. Und die wissen sehr gut wie man mit einem Fisch umgehen muss. Sehr oft sogar besser als die die eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt und bestanden haben.
Zum anderen stehen Schonmaße und Schonzeiten auf jeder Angelkarte drauf,...man muss halt bloß lesen.


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



gallus schrieb:


> ----für alle-----
> frage an an die politik: bekomme ich jetzt auch nen waffen-und jagdschein ohne prüfung?
> dann mal her damit,könnte dann ja vielleicht die tauben vom reichstag schiessen.
> sorry liebe tauben,nichts gegen euch ist nur´n vergleich..



Da werden aber dicke Äpfel mit kleinen Birnen verglichen. Mit einem Jagdschein hast Du die Möglichkeit Schusswaffen zu erwerben, von denen eine wesentlich höhere Gefahr ausgeht als von einem Angelhaken.

Es gibt auch hier im Forum einige, die den Jagdschein gemacht haben, wie auch ich z. B., die wissen, dass das in der Fischereischeinprüfung verlangte Wissen im Umfang noch nicht mal an den im Teil Wald- und Landbau, auch das wird bei der Jägerprüfung verlangt und ist eines der kleinsten Wissensgebiete, heranreicht.

Der Vergleich Fischereischein mit dem Jagdschein ist wie der Vergleich von einem Pups mit einem Orkan |supergri


----------



## Pyschocarp (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Abend,

also zum Thema frei Angel ohne Prüfung und Schein kann ich nur sagen schweinerei.

Ich habe es bei uns im Verein selbst erlebt was passiert wenn Leute ohne Erfahrung fischen gehen. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist das wie es jetzt bei uns gehandhabt wird mehr als OKI, 
die Kinder dürfen ab dem 8 Lebensjahr dem Verein Beitreten und in der Zeit davor ist es den Eltern überlassen ob Sie ihre Kinder mit zum Fischen nehmen und Angeln lassen.

Es ist nicht ratsam das Angeln für die Allgemeinheit freizugeben, weshalb wir dann nen Schein gemacht? Zum Tapezieren brauche ich den nicht ich möchte mich an meinen Hausgewässern aufhalten können ohne gleich eine von jemanden ans Maul zubekommen weil er meint es sei sein Platz. 

Ach und wer Kontrolliert dann die ganzen Angler, die Kontrolleure aus den Vereinen werden dieses nicht tun wir haben fast 6000 Mitglieder und dann noch mal 10000 nicht registrierte und die Kontrolleure schieben überstunden. 

Ne Ne Ne der Statt lässt sich immer mehr Mist einfallen.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@gallus,ihr habt ja zum Teil noch die SED Nachfolger und auf der anderen Seite noch
son paar ewig Gestrige im Landtag sitzen,aber so sehe ich das für die ganze Republik
kommen,nur halt mit entsprechender Verzögerung.
Ich glaube aber dennoch nicht daran,das geprüfte Angler automatisch die besseren Menschen sind.Es ist ja in dem Artikel auch,von einem Einführungskurs
mit abschließendem Gespräch die Rede.Selbst hab ich meine Prüfung als einer der
ersten 1971 gemacht,aber vorher wurde auch schon geangelt.Die Alten von denen ich
damals gelernt habe,hatten auch ungeprüft eine gewisse Ethik,und wussten ihre
Fische waidgerecht zu händeln.Dieses Prüfungsgedöns ist aufgeblasene Bürokratenkacke,
und typisch Deutsch,gemacht für unmündige zu gängelnde Bürger!

Taxidermist


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

weidmanns heil!
sorry,das sollte nicht gegen die jagdfreunde gehen.
aber was geschieht,wenn die tourismusbranche nun irgendwann die jagd für ihr gewerbe entdeckt?druck auf polits,insgeheim:"bei den anglern gings doch auch"


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Aber vorher darf man bestimmt ein bisschen "Gotcha" mit den Hirschlein spielen...

Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass geprüfte Angler unbedingt bessere Angler sind - aber der Schein (ein obligatorischer Lehrgang ohne Prüfung geht meinetwegen auch) muss sein, damit einfach eine gewisse Hürde ist zwischen der Schnapsidee ("Ich geh jetzt einfach mal angeln!") und ihrer Ausführung!


----------



## schorle (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Leute,
vor was habt ihr denn so ne Angst???? Glaubt ihr wirklich wenn die Prüfung abgeschafft wird rennen Millionen Leute mit Angeln ans Wasser???? Und nochmal auch das Argument ohne Prüfung wissen die Leute nicht wie man mit den Fischen umgehen müßte zieht eher weniger, ich konnte weder in Frankreich, den Niederlanden oder Irland mehr Menschen am Wasser sehen die Fische gequält haben als ich es in Deutschland zu Gesicht bekomme.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



schorle schrieb:


> ... ich konnte weder in Frankreich, den Niederlanden oder Irland mehr Menschen am Wasser sehen die Fische gequält haben als ich es in Deutschland zu Gesicht bekomme.



Das, was ich in Italien erlebt habe (siehe oben) wäre einem "geprüften Angler" nicht passiert, selbst dem allerdümmsten nicht. Ich habe in Deutschland nur an gewissen Forellenteichen ähnliches gesehen, oder bei anderen Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich schwarz geangelt haben.


----------



## tom66 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Neben allen Bedenken. Ein gutes hätte die Sache. Es gäbe keine Beeinflussung von Junganglern durch ideologisch verbohrte Gruppierungen (um es mal überspitzt zu formulieren) mehr. Sogar Tierrechtsorganisationen (die wie wir alle wissen, das Angeln am Liebsten abschaffen würden) haben es sich auf die Fahne geschrieben Einfluss auf den Prüfungsstoff und -inhalt zu nehmen und höchstwahrscheinlich sogar Erfolg damit. Der "brainwash" zu Beginn der Angelkarriere ist in Deutschland wesentlich ausgeprägter als in anderen Ländern. Dies ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund für so unterschiedliche Philosophien der Entnahmepolitik in verschiedenen Ländern. 

Der Jungangler würde offener an sein Hobby herantreten wenn er weniger stark durch den Kursleiter "geprägt" würde und sich eine eigene Meinung bilden könnte. 

Davon unabhängig stärkt eine breit aufgestellte Anglerschaft auch den Rückhalt unseres Hobbys in der Gesellschaft. Mehr Angler muss also nicht unbedingt schlechter sein, als weniger Angler. Zu wenige können ihre Interessen nicht wahren und die Zahl nimmt bislang ab, soviel ist klar.


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

als gewässerwart habe ich so schon mit schwarzen schafen zu tun,
da fehlen mir auch grad noch die ungeprüften partyangler.


----------



## henningcl (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



gallus schrieb:


> als gewässerwart habe ich so schon mit schwarzen schafen zu tun,
> da fehlen mir auch grad noch die ungeprüften partyangler.



Hallo
sehe ich auch so, lauf eh schon genug hirnlose am wasser rum.

die sollten die prüfung verschärfen.
*
ich bin für 80% durchfallquote und die prüfung darf nur 2x wiederholt werden.

*Grüsse
henning


----------



## schorle (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das, was ich in Italien erlebt habe (siehe oben) wäre einem "geprüften Angler" nicht passiert, selbst dem allerdümmsten nicht. Ich habe in Deutschland nur an gewissen Forellenteichen ähnliches gesehen, oder bei anderen Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich schwarz geangelt haben.



Ganz klar, schwarze Schafe gibts überall, dies läßt sich aber durch eine Prüfung auch nicht verhindern.


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

und dann 3monate sperre,um noch mal drüber nachzudenken;
das ich mit meinem "sport" in die natur eingreife.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Apropos 80%, die 40% Durchfallquote, die dort aufgerufen werden, die glaube ich einfach nicht - die Zahl ist sicherlich absichtlich "frisiert" worden, um das eigene Vorhaben zu unterstützen.


----------



## Angelgage (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ach ja mal schauen was da kommt  oder auch nicht es wird doch nun nicht jeder 2 ans wasser gehen nur weil mann jetzt den schein nicht mehr brauch oder ?
ich denke mir das es sich in grenzen halten wird .
Warum habt ihr so ne Angst das die leute euch die Fische wegnehmen oder was ?
da wird eben nur noch k 2 Gesetzt und gut ist .


----------



## tom66 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



henningcl schrieb:


> Hallo
> sehe ich auch so, lauf eh schon genug hirnlose am wasser rum.
> 
> die sollten die prüfung verschärfen.
> ...






Was bringt das schon, besser wäre es doch wenn man die Prüfung jedes Jahr wiederholen müsste, um nachzuweisen dass man auf dem aktuellen Stand ist :vik:

Sollte man ruhig auch für andere Prüfungen anwenden, sonst bildet sich manch einer auf sein Abi noch ein Leben lang was ein *g*


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



schorle schrieb:


> Ganz klar, schwarze Schafe gibts überall, dies läßt sich aber durch eine Prüfung auch nicht verhindern.



Nicht ganz. Aber ein bisschen. Vielleicht gar nicht so wenig. Schließlich ging es bei diesem Extrembeispiel um Basiswissen! (Wie sieht eine Bachforelle aus? Wie versorge ich einen Fisch?) Das wird ein obligatorischer Lehrgang jedenfalls vermitteln können. Das ich blöderweise auch noch lerne, ob in der unteren Fischereibehörde die Aussentoilette bei Neumond benutzt werden darf oder nicht, ist natürlich nicht zielführend...


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@ angelgage-
glaubst du!fahr mal an die oder,brndenburg ist bestest beispiel.
viele der neuen friedfischangler peitschen gummis durch die luft,
aber wer soll das auch kontrollieren


----------



## henningcl (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Ach ja mal schauen was da kommt  oder auch nicht es wird doch nun nicht jeder 2 ans wasser gehen nur weil mann jetzt den schein nicht mehr brauch oder ?
> ich denke mir das es sich in grenzen halten wird .
> Warum habt ihr so ne Angst das die leute euch die Fische wegnehmen oder was ?
> da wird eben nur noch k 2 Gesetzt und gut ist .



Hi

Nö, ums fische wegnehmen gehts mir gar nicht.

Eher darum, das manche nicht den nötigen respekt vor dem fisch haben und es nicht begreifen, das angeln mehr ist als fische tot kloppen.
sonderen einfach auch mal die natur zu geniessen.
Die würden eh nen schock bekommen, wenn die kuh s/w ist und nicht lila weiss.

grüsse
henning


----------



## schorle (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Aber ein bisschen. Vielleicht gar nicht so wenig. Schließlich ging es bei diesem Extrembeispiel um Basiswissen! (Wie sieht eine Bachforelle aus? Wie versorge ich einen Fisch?) Das wird ein obligatorischer Lehrgang jedenfalls vermitteln können. Das ich blöderweise auch noch lerne, ob in der unteren Fischereibehörde die Aussentoilette bei Neumond benutzt werden darf, ist natürlich nicht zielführend...




Naja, aber auch in Deutschland ist es mit dem Basiswissen hier und da nicht allzuweit her, wenn ich sehe wie oft hier im Forum Themen erstellt werden wie: "Was ist das für ein Fisch?" enssteht bei mir zumindest dieser Eindruck.


----------



## henningcl (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

hi
ungefähr das meine ich....

es gibt schon genug unwissende


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



schorle schrieb:


> Naja, aber auch in Deutschland ist es mit dem Basiswissen hier und da nicht allzuweit her, wenn ich sehe wie oft hier im Forum Themen erstellt werden wie: "Was ist das für ein Fisch?" enssteht bei mir zumindest dieser Eindruck.



Naja, Weissfische können es einem in ihrer Jugend auch manchmal ganz schön schwer machen, sie mit dem richtigen Namen anzureden. Aber 'ne Bachforelle? Egal, jedenfalls habe ich schon den Eindruck, das was hängen bleibt vom Lehrgang, und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ach Quatsch... wieso jedes Jahr nachprüfen??? Einfach das Angeln verbieten.... dann gibts keine Beeinflussung der Natur durch den Angler, keine schlechte Behandlung des Fangs, wenn einer am Wasser steht IST es ein Schwarzangler.....

Man man man.... die deutsche Regulierungswut ist echt was geiles.

Aber wahrscheilich werden euch die ganzen ungeprüften Angler, die auf einmal mit einer top Ausrüstung am Wasser stehen, die Gewässer leer fischen..... wie sagt man doch gleich dazu? Fangneid.... nix anderes.

Die Fischereiabgabe müssten diejenigen auch bezahlen -> Hürde Nr.1. Eine Unterweisung in rechtlichen Fragen würden sie auch bekommen -> Hürde Nr.2 und der Gang in den Angelladen kostet auch noch ein klein wenig -> Hürde Nr.3

"PS: und dann wirt am Jahres ende wieder Rumgeheult das der Fischbestand dem Bachrunter geht !"

Und gerade in den europäischen Ländern, wo keine Prüfungspflicht besteht, sind die Bestände größtenteils besser als in Deutschland..... obwohl dort auch Deutsche angeln fahren.

Ich bin froh darüber, dass ich in Brandenburg endlich meine Bekannten aus den Ländern, in denen ich ohne großen bürokratischen Aufwand fischen konnte auch zum Angeln einladen kann.... und das Schöne ist: Als Ausländer dürfen sie sogar auf Raubfisch angeln.


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

in diesem sinne henning,
lila kühe gibts nur im tv,
hoffe die scheinlosen bleiben dort auch.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



kfp schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch... wieso jedes Jahr nachprüfen???



Das war sicherlich nicht der allerbeste Vorschlag - trotzdem hast Du nicht recht, wen Du uns "Schein-Verteidigern" Fangneid vorwirfst, und das weisst Du auch.


----------



## Angelgage (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Naja klar ist da der ein oder andere der kein wissen hat aber das nun alle gleich angeln gehen glaube ich nun auch nicht oder doch ?
Da muß es eben mal an Angesprochen werden im Verein ! 
Und darüber Diskutirt werden was nun los ist .
Grüße Angelgage


----------



## Michel81 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

das niveau mancher antworten in diesem fred ist unter aller sau. da würde sich ja roland koch schämen.

bei jedem anderen anlass wird über bürokratie gemeckert, jetzt wird mal welche abgebaut, und was ist die reaktion?

zum thema: wir brauchen eine komplett neue regelung, da sich die angelei und die gewässer gewandelt haben. die angelprüfung schleppt eine menge ballast mit, den ich für unnötig halte.

weiß von euch noch jemand, wo die wasseramsel lebt? und würdet ihr sie erkennen, wenn sie um euch herumwuselt? warum kommt der aland nicht bei den fischerkennungskarten vor, obwohl es für ihn ein mindestmaß gibt?


wichtig wäre es auch, das geltende recht am wasser durzusetzen. ich wohne und angle in köln, da macht jeder, was er will. schein hin oder her.


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@Wasserpatscher

Wenn man sich die "Argumente" anhört kommen einem Zweifel....

Hilfe 10000 Angler ohne Ahnung am Wasser, es wird erstmal alles totgekloppt und dann gefragt was für ein Fisch..... und keiner kommt kontrollieren....

Frage an die Mecklenburger: Wie viele Verstöße gegen das Fischereigesetz bzw. gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, Naturschutzgesetze/Verordnungen etc.pp. wurden durch Touristenfischereischeininhaber getätigt? Und wie viele (von mir aus auch statistisch bereinigt) durch Fischereischeininhaber???


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Michel81 schrieb:


> ich wohne (...) in köln, da macht jeder, was er will.



Ich bin in Köln geboren und kann nur sagen - das war schon immer so. Seit ich weg bin, wird's dort aber irgendwie immer normaler...

Im Ernst: Das die Lehrgangsinhalte teilweise veraltet oder einfach bürokratieverliebter Unsinn sind, das sehe ich genauso. Und das ein bisschen mehr Praxis statt haarsträubender Rechtskunde Not täte, ist ja ganz offensichtlich!


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ich wär ja glatt für eine bundesweite Regelung


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@kfp  supi frage,aber wer glaubst soll diese beantworten?
wir haben kaum kontrolleure.
wie soll unser bundesland freie ungeschulte angler kontrollieren?


----------



## Obelix1981 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Also wenn ich an meinen Fischereischeinlehrgang denke.... 

2 WE sitzt man mit mehr oder weniger stark alkoholisierten Mitstreitern in einem Raum und hört dies und das über das Angeln. Die einzige Hürde zum Schein war das man in der 1.Klasse beim zählen aufgepasst hat, denn wenn man die längste Antwort(zählen der Wörter) angekreuzt hat, hat man automatisch die Prüfung geschafft. 

Das haben meine Kollegen sogar mit geschätzten 1,5 Promille geschafft.

Das schlimmste finde ich, war das es keinen Praxisteil gab. Wie sollen diese Leute denn lernen wie man sich waidgerecht verhält?!?!

Ich habe alles noch zu DDR-Zeiten als Kind in einem Anglerverband(DAV) gelernt!!!


----------



## tom66 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



gallus schrieb:


> wir haben kaum kontrolleure.
> wie soll unser bundesland freie ungeschulte angler kontrollieren?



Das ist natürlich wirklich ein Problem, aber vielleicht nicht so dramatisch. Letztlich kommt es darauf an, ob jemand geht, nicht wie viele Angler er am Wasser antrifft. Ob ich 2 oder 4 Angler am Wasser kontrolliere, das macht dann vielleicht nur noch 10% der Zeit aus, die ich für den Kontrollgang verwende. 

Davon unabhängig, wenn es weiterhin eine Prüfung gibt, wäre ein stärkerer Praxisbezug natürlich sehr empfehlenswert. Einen Haken lösen, einen Fisch keschern, einen Knoten binden, einen Fisch versorgen, dass sind doch die Dinge auf die es täglich ankommt. Und die sind bislang nur theoretisch Prüfungsinhalt.


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

"Einen Haken lösen, einen Fisch keschern, einen Knoten binden, einen Fisch versorgen, dass sind doch die Dinge auf die es täglich ankommt. Und die sind bislang nur theoretisch Prüfungsinhalt."

Richtig... und warum? Weil es nach den meisten Fischereigesetzen der Bundesländer verboten ist, ohne Fischereischein und Angelkarte zu angeln..... geschweige denn einen Fisch zu töten. Ergo -> der Lehrgang zur Fischereischeinprüfung kann diesbezüglich nur theoretisch sein.... Theorie und Praxis liegen weit auseinander.

Nun gut, man könnte einen Fisch der schon tot ist den Lehrgangsteilnehmern "vorwerfen".... aber ob das wirklich was bringt?


----------



## günner (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Obelix1981 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich an meinen Fischereischeinlehrgang denke....
> 
> 2 WE sitzt man mit mehr oder weniger stark alkoholisierten Mitstreitern in einem Raum und hört dies und das über das Angeln. Die einzige Hürde zum Schein war das man in der 1.Klasse beim zählen aufgepasst hat, denn wenn man die längste Antwort(zählen der Wörter) angekreuzt hat, hat man automatisch die Prüfung geschafft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Obelix1981 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Und wenn das so ist wie bei meinem Lehrgang, ist das theoretische bei manchen gar nicht vorhanden.

Dann kannste ruhig die anderen "Ungeschulten" ans Wasser lassen. Wenn sie eine Gesetzeseinweisung bei Austellung der Angelkarte erhalten.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Hussi (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Eigenhändig Gelöscht: Ich verlasse das Board…


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



kfp schrieb:


> "Einen Haken lösen, einen Fisch keschern, einen Knoten binden, einen Fisch versorgen, dass sind doch die Dinge auf die es täglich ankommt. Und die sind bislang nur theoretisch Prüfungsinhalt."
> 
> Richtig... und warum? Weil es nach den meisten Fischereigesetzen der Bundesländer verboten ist, ohne Fischereischein und Angelkarte zu angeln..... geschweige denn einen Fisch zu töten. Ergo -> der Lehrgang zur Fischereischeinprüfung kann diesbezüglich nur theoretisch sein.... Theorie und Praxis liegen weit auseinander.
> 
> Nun gut, man könnte einen Fisch der schon tot ist den Lehrgangsteilnehmern "vorwerfen".... aber ob das wirklich was bringt?



Naja, ganz so ist das ja nun auch nicht. Hier in Bayern gehört ein parktischer Teil zum Lehrgang, und der besteht nicht nur aus zwei Tagen oder Wochenenden, dazu. Und bei diesem praktischen Teil muss jeder Teilnehmer auch einen Fisch Töten, unter fachkundiger Anleitung natürlich.


----------



## raubangler (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Da kann man mal sehen, was die Angler als Wirtschaftsfaktor so bewegen können!:vik:
Das läßt hoffen, dass auch Fangbeschränkungen für Angler in der Ostsee nicht realisierbar sind.

Mit MV und Niedersachsen hätten wir dann 2 scheinfreie Länder.
SH wird folgen müssen und dann mal seh'n, wie es weitergeht.
Die Bayern sind bestimmt die letzten in der Reihe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Interesant das hier der Tourischein in M-V so kritisiert wird.

Als wenn die Fische in diesem strukturschwachen Land wichtiger wären als die Menschen.

In Dänemark, Holland, Schweden etc verdient man Geld und sichert Arbeitsplätze mit Touristen, die mit oder Angelschein die wunderbaren Gewässer geniessen wollen.

Eigentlich habe ich M-V in der Beziehung für fortschrittlicher gehalten als die anderen Länder. 

Uli


----------



## Obelix1981 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so ist das ja nun auch nicht. Hier in Bayern gehört ein parktischer Teil zum Lehrgang, und der besteht nicht nur aus zwei Tagen oder Wochenenden, dazu. Und bei diesem praktischen Teil muss jeder Teilnehmer auch einen Fisch Töten, unter fachkundiger Anleitung natürlich.


:vik:
Ich weiß in M/V war oder ist es eben nicht so. Denn wenn dieser praktische Teil dabei ist, dann gibt es auch einen Unter- schied zwischen einen Angler mit Schein und einen Ungelernten!!!

Beste Grüße 
Holger


----------



## blinkerkatze (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Die Leute die diese Prüfung nicht schaffen haben einfach nicht gelernt.
> Und wenn die noch nicht einmal die Prüfung schaffen, was wollen die denn dann am Wasser machen? Wollen die den Fisch dann ersticken lassen, falls einer gefangen wird?
> Denn waidgerecht töten kennen die ja nicht mehr wenn die Prüfung angeblich wegfallen würde.



Diese Fischereischein ist doch so oder so nur mittel zum Geld verdienen. In meine Augen ist das der größte quatsch. Das Angeln lernen die Leute da so oder so nicht. Zum Angeln gehört noch ein bischen mehr als sich nur blödsinnig Paragrafen reinzu hämmern. Und das wird meist so gemacht das am nächsten Tag alles vergessen ist. Ich habe 10 Kinder im Verein, und wenn ich das sehe was die beim Fischereischenlehrgang gelernt haben kann ich nur lachen. Die können kein Haken binden kennen kein Stopperknoten wissen nicht wie man auslotet und ganz zuschweigen von der Artenbestimmung. Vieleicht sollte man dazu übergehen das nur Kinder ein Angelschein erhalten die im Verein sind wo sie was beigebracht bekommen. Warum haben andere Länder keine Scheine mehr weil sie die Sinnlosigkeit begriffen haben. Es wird Zeit das die Alten Starrsinnigen Funktionäre abtreten und andere die Leitung übernehmen die auch mit der Zeit denken.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Wer regt sich wieder auf? Alle die, die einen Schein haben!

Warum? Weil se stinkig sind, dass die anderen keinen mehr brauchen sollen.

Wieviel hat die Sonderregelung in Brandeburg in die Kassen des DAV und des Landes gespült? Einige Millionen.

Was machen der DAV und das Land damit? Gewässerpflege und Besatzmaßnahmen (ok, das ein oder andere neue Dienstauto wirds auch geworden sein).

Was passiert einem "Friedfischscheininhaber" in Brb, wenn er des Nachtens am Wasser oder mit einer Raubfischrute erwischt wird? Das selbe, als wenn er ohne Fischereischein erwischt würde (habs erlebt!)

Wie lernt man am besten Angeln? Mit einer Rute in der Hand am Wasser und nicht auf dem Stuhl in einem Klassenzimmer.

Ich habe zwei Bekannte, denen es vorher nie in den Sinn gekommen wäre, einen Fischereischein zu machen. Jetzt sind sie durch den Sonderschein dermaßen angefixt, dass sie beide die Prüfung gemacht haben.

Ich hab zwei Vorschläge:

1. bundesweite Regelung wie bei uns in Brb oder
2. einmal im Monat eine Fischereischeinprüfung

und dann selbstverständlich auch bundesweit anerkannte Fischereischeine...

Aber halt: durch einen Kurs in einem Klassenzimmer wird man ja erst zu einem Angler. Jeder "Sonderscheininhaber" in Brb dagegen ist ein übler Geselle, der alles abschlägt, von nichts einen Plan hat und überhaupt am besten eingesperrt gehört.

Könnt ihr frühmorgens mit gutem Gewissen in den Spiegel gucken?


----------



## s_Jaegerle (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Gerade habe ich mich hier mal so durchgelesen und stellenweisse ist es in mir wirklich hochgekocht. Nun habe ich noch keinen Fischereischein (aber habe vor in dieses Jahr zumachen) persönlich finde ich in jedoch lächerlich, denn das was ich zum Angel brauche lerne ich nicht ihn einem Theoriekurs über 2 Wochenenden sondern NUR am Wasser wie es hier schon viele gesagt haben. Auch ohne Fischereischein weiß ich wie ich mit einem Fisch umzugehen hab. Viele von euch regen sich hier auf und heulen sich die seele aus dem leib weil sie dies und das gesehen haben und habt ihr dann was zu den Leuten gesagt???? Wenn nein warum macht ihr dann hier den Mund auf??? Ihr seit doch dann selber schuld das es solche Leute am Wasser gibt die es nicht richtig machen ob in Deutschland oder irgendwo anderst. 

Zu der Angst der meisten das dann alle irgendwas tot schlagen egal was für ein Fisch es ist will ich nur eines sagen man muss erstmal einen Fisch fangen, denn wenn man nicht weiss wo der Fisch ist kann man ihn nicht fangen und selbst wenn man weiss wo er steht heisst das nicht gleich das man ihn auch fängt.

Ich werde meinen Schein machen soviel steht fest aber nur weil ich ihn brauche.
Solange bis ich ihn habe findet man mich im Forellenpuff wo ich auch ohne Schein angeln darf.

In diesem Sinne

Petri Heil


----------



## schriever (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@ s_Jaegerle

du darfst im Forellenpuff genau so wenig angeln wie in allen anderen Gewässern. 
Kontrollen werden dort auch durchgeführt!


----------



## feedex (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Da hat sich ja wieder einmal ein echtes Reizthema gefunden....
|kopfkrat

Es ist schon so eine Sache mit dem Fischereischein.
Als ich meinen in grauer Vorzeit machte und das stolz meinem holländischen WG-Mitbewohner erzählte, verstand der erst einmal gar nichts. 
Nachdem ich ihm das Ganze als eine Art "Führerschein fürs Angeln" erklären konnte, hat er mich heftigst ausgelacht.

Soviel also dazu, was man ausserhalb unserer Grenzen davon hält.

Nun ist es wohl zweifellos sinnentleert, wenn man wissen soll, welcher Fisch wieviel Eier ablaicht.
Derlei Bestandteile der Theorie sind das, was den Fischereischein in Verruf bringt!
(was nicht heissen soll, das ich das Wissen um Laichzeiten für unerheblich halte!)

Die trockene Theorie sollte auf die wesentlichen Dinge beschränkt werden. 
Der Vorbereitungskurs sollte - kurz gesagt - so gestaltet werden, dass man ihn als Prüfling als Vorbereitung auf das Angeln versteht - nicht als Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung.

Der Neuling sollte schon das Gefühl haben, dass er mit dieser Vorbereitung (und natürlich der abgelegten Prüfung) für seine ersten Versuche am Wasser gerüstet ist.

So sehe ich z.B. die Variante in Brandenburg, die eingeschränkte Freigabe auf Friedfische, grundsätzlich positiv.
Natürlich habe ich da auch Vorbehalte. Wer macht sich da keine Sorgen, wenn plötzlich "Ungelernte" am Wasser hantieren.
Letztlich muss man es aber so sehen: Die Auflage einer Waffenbesitzkarte bzw. eines Waffenscheines zum Besitzen / Führen von Schusswaffen hält Kriminelle nicht ab.

Ebenso wenig hält eine Fischereischeinpflicht Schwarzangler vom Wasser fern. Über Fischereischeininhaber, die das Erlernte  gern und schnell vergessen, müssen wir gar nicht diskutieren, oder?

Also ist eine begrenzte Freigabe (mit Auflagen) als "Schnupperkurs" nicht zu verachten. 
Wer dabei infiziert wird, hat schnell die Anmeldung für den Vorbereitungslehrgang ausgefüllt und wird ein hoffentlich guter Zuwachs unserer Gemeinschaft.


----------



## blinkerkatze (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wer regt sich wieder auf? Alle die, die einen Schein haben!
> 
> Ich hab zwei Vorschläge:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamburgspook (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Hussi schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal seit langem wieder einmal in dieses Forum schreiben denn was einige hier vom Stapel lassen, kann man einfach nicht unkommentiert lassen.
> 
> Ich komme aus Brandenburg und habe im letzten Jahr mit dem Friedfischschein angefangen, mittlerweile habe ich den „Schein“ gemacht um auch nachts und auf Raubfisch angeln zu dürfen.
> 
> ...


 
Moin, 

endlich mal ein vernünftiger Beitrag mit Niveau.
Unterschreibe ich sofort.

VG
Spook


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Zitat von gallus  
wir haben kaum kontrolleure.
wie soll unser bundesland freie ungeschulte angler kontrollieren

was hat die anzahl der kontrolleure mit der fischereischeinplicht  und prüfung zu tun?
wenn nicht kontrolliert wird oder wenig ist es völlig unerheblich ob eine scheinpflicht existiert.
dieser zustand fördert ja gerade die nichteinhaltung bestimmter regeln und bestimmungen, nach dem motto wenn nicht kontrolliert wird kann ich ja tun und lassen was ich will.
in bw hat ein verbandshäuptling mal gesagt das nachtangelverbot existiert auch deshalb, weil er keine kontrolleure hat die auch noch nachts kontrollieren.
ne bessere einladung zum nachtangeln gibts ja wohl nicht.
und ob ich nun eine prüfung habe oder nicht mist machen kann ich so oder so.
einfluß nehmen kann man darauf nur durch entsprechende kontrollen und entsprechende bestrafungen bei verstößen.und daran haperts eben hier.

gruß antonio


----------



## H2Ofreund (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hier habt ihr mal was zu dem Thema aus den Medien von MV.

SVZ Schwerin

Ganz schlimm finde ich natürlich, dass diese Regelung nur eingeführt werden soll um Angelberechtigungen zu verkaufen und Einnahmen zu erzielen. Ansonsten halte ich es schon für angebracht die bestehenden Regelungen zu entwirren und zu vereinfachen. Weshalb ist es nicht möglich deutschlandweit einheitliche Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten festzulegen. (das ein paar Sonderregelungen in Gewässern mit z.B. verbutteten Barschbeständen geben könnte ist natürlich klar) Warum können nicht Angler alleine durch Zahlung ihrer Fischereiabgabe in bestimmten Gewässeen, die sich nicht in Privatbesitz befinden, angeln. Warum muß es Gesetze geben das in Bundesland X ein Setzkescher erlaubt ist, in Bundesland Y hingegen nicht. Bestimmte Regelungen fördern ehrlich gesagt nicht gerade, dass sie befolgt werden. Was wird ein Angler tun der auf der Hamburger Seite der Elbe einen maßigen Wels fängt und weiß er muß ihn wieder reinwerfen, weiterhin gleichzeitig das Wissen hat an dem anderen Elbufer (Niedersachsen) könnte er ihn mitnehmen? Das sind die Probleme die Verwirrung und geringes Schuldbewußtsein schaffen. Ich bin für einen vereinfachten in ganz Deutschland gültigen Fischereischein, wo alles wichtige wie das abhaken und töten eines Fisches Beachtung findet. Man muß aus meiner Sicht nicht unbedingt lernen ob ein Aal Schuppen hat oder nicht. Das könnte z.B. durch einen Kurs geschehen der deutschlandweit gültig ist, so dass Urlauber ihn schon in ihrer Heimatstadt machen könnten und im Urlaub gleich komplikationslos angeln können. Da reichen aus meiner Sicht schon 2 Tage für aus und es währe auch kein Problem mal praktisch an einem toten Fisch zu üben wie man einen Haken löst bzw. man einen Fisch tötet. Lebende Fische würde ich ablehnen, da durch eventuelle Erklärungen und Hilfestellungen dem Fisch unnötiges Leid zugefügt würde.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Oh mein Gott #t 

Naja man muss die ganze pro contra Geschichte mal so sehen...

Die Leute, die nen Angelschein haben sind natürlich dagegen, weil sie sich dann irgendwo ungerecht behandelt fühlen, weil viel Geld und Zeit und Lernerei für den Schein investiert wurde.....

Andererseits war ich als Kind und Jugendlicher immer wütend,weil ich nicht angeln durfte,weil man so einen "blöden" Schein braucht, um richtig angeln zu dürfen.
Und ich glaube dafür muss man nicht Kind sein, um so zu denken, denn die Leute ohne Schein, die wirklich gerne angeln möchten, würden so ein Gesetz doch herzlich begrüßen.Würde ich auch, wenn keinen Schein hätte ! Ganz klar !

Aber wenn es wirklich so weit kommen sollte,dass niemand mehr nen Schein braucht, fürchte ich echt um das "normale Leben" am Wasser |bigeyes Es würde sicher sehr viel mehr Müll am Wasser rumliegen als sonst, und von den Fischbeständen will ich garnicht erst reden #t Und natürlich hat man noch weniger Ruhe am Wasser.

Also ich bin dagegen |supergri Obwohl ich damals dafür war |supergri


----------



## angelndes_sofa (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Außerdem wisst ihr ja,wie dumm manche Leute sich dann stellen werden.Angeln dann bestimmt ÜBERALL ohne sich ne Tageskarte bzw Fischereierlaubnis zu kaufen und wenn dann mal einer kontrollieren kommt vom Verein, heißt es dann "Oh ich dachte man braucht keinen Angelschein mehr und darf jetzt angeln wo ich will"

Die, die das machen und nicht erwischt werden (und das wären mit sicherheit einige) und mit nem Sack voll Fisch nach hause gehen, wären dann die hauptschuldigen an den schwindenen Fischbeständen, DIE MIT SICHERHEIT KOMMEN WÜRDEN

So in etwa stell ich mir das vor.Und dann geht das ganze Rumgeheule los.


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @gallus,ihr habt ja zum Teil noch die SED Nachfolger und auf der anderen Seite noch
> son paar ewig Gestrige im Landtag sitzen,aber so sehe ich das für die ganze Republik
> kommen,nur halt mit entsprechender Verzögerung.
> Ich glaube aber dennoch nicht daran,das geprüfte Angler automatisch die besseren Menschen sind.Es ist ja in dem Artikel auch,von einem Einführungskurs
> ...



Müßte da mal wieder meine Opa ins Spiel bringen, diesen Tierquäler, der ohne Prüfung angelte, sie erst gemacht hat, als er in den angelverein eingetreten ist, weil der Verein das so forderte, dieser Opa, hat einen so gnadenlosen Tierquäler aus mir gemacht, noch heute hab ich nix dazugelernt und veranstalte Schlachtfeste am Wasser wenn ich mal was fange, dann dürstet es mich nach Blut, nach Fischblut, sollen sie leiden diese niederen Viecher... 






wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wer regt sich wieder auf? Alle die, die einen Schein haben!
> 
> Warum? Weil se stinkig sind, dass die anderen keinen mehr brauchen sollen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde sogar die monatliche Prüfung weglassen...

Einmal im Monat einen Kurs ohne Prüfung, einen Kurs am Wasser sagen wir mal ein Wochenende bei einem Verein in der Nähe, für die Teilnahme gibts ne Bestätigung und damit bekommst auf der Gemeinde den Fischereischein ausgestellt.

So schön wie in Skandinavien wird es hierzulande sowieso nie werden, denn die Bürokratie ist der Deutschen liebstes Kind.

Aber uns um herum leben ja lauter Tierquäler in Europa...

Mensch Leute, merkt Ihr es noch? 
In Schweden gehen 6 - 7 Jährige Kiddis alleine ans Wasser und Stippen am Steg, ziehen sich auf Molen und in Häfen ein paar Platte und versorgen die Fische sogar selbst.
Naja, bei denen ist ja auch die Pisa-Studie besser ausgefallen


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> Außerdem wisst ihr ja,wie dumm manche Leute sich dann stellen werden.Angeln dann bestimmt ÜBERALL ohne sich ne Tageskarte bzw Fischereierlaubnis zu kaufen



Wer spricht denn von "OHNE TAGESKARTE ANGELN GEHEN"???
Wer Spricht davon OHNE FISCHEREISCHEIN ANGELN ZU GEHEN"???

Es geht NUR um die PRÜFUNG!!

Und allen, die keine Schein haben Dummheit zu unterstellen ist auch ziemlich frech finde ich...


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Und damit die Prüfungslobby noch ein wenig über mich maulen kann:

Ich persönlich habe keine bundesweit anerkannte Prüfung.

Als ich anfing zu angeln, war diese in Hessen noch nicht Pflicht, ich habe dann eine Vereinsinterne Prüfung gemacht, damit ich in den Angelverein konnte, als ich nach SH gezogen bin, hat das hier keinen Menschen Interessiert, denn ich hatte durchgängig seit 1983 einen Fischereischein und damit habe ich Bestandsschutz... Die von mir abgelegte Prüfung hätte mir dann allerdings auch in SH zum Angelschein verholfen wenn ich nicht durchgängig seit 1983 den Fischereischein besitzen würde, bloß habe ich die Prüfung abgelegt, als es noch nicht Pflicht war, somit falle ich unter eine "Bestandsschutzregel".

Oh Gott, der hat keine Prüfung gemacht... Bin ich jetzt aussätzig?


----------



## schriever (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

_"Außerdem wisst ihr ja,wie dumm manche Leute sich dann stellen werden.Angeln dann bestimmt ÜBERALL ohne sich ne Tageskarte bzw Fischereierlaubnis zu kaufen"_

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht! Außerdem lassen sich bestimmt 90% aller interessierten vorher beraten. 

_ "Aber wenn es wirklich so weit kommen sollte,dass niemand mehr nen Schein braucht, fürchte ich echt um das "normale Leben" am Wasser |bigeyes Es würde sicher sehr viel mehr Müll am Wasser rumliegen als sonst, und von den Fischbeständen will ich garnicht erst reden #t Und natürlich hat man noch weniger Ruhe am Wasser."_

Wie kommst du darauf das auf einmal unmengen von Leuten die Liebe zum angeln entdecken. Das Image der Angler ist alles andere als gut. Glaube nicht das Angeln plötzlich zum Breitensport wird. Gelegenheitsangler werden wohl deutlich zunehmen. 
Bzw. es werden weniger Leute an Put & Take Anlagen gehen. Die meisten leidenschaftlichen Angler haben ehh nen Schein. 

Fakt ist das man bei der Fischereiprüfung 0,0 übers Angeln lernt. Was spricht also für eine Fischereiprüfung. Man lernt das Waidgerecht töten eines Fisches? Nein, dem ist leider nicht so. Es wird lediglich Theoretisch erläutert. Gewisse Berührungsängste mit dem Fisch wird ein Angelscheininhaber genau so haben wie einer ohne. 
Um die theoretische Lücke zu schließen bedarf es z.B nur einer Broschüre die dem Erlaubnissschein beigefügt wird. In dieser werden alle wichtigen Regeln kurz erläutert.

Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten ändern sich ehh ständig. 
Leute die sich nicht an Gesetze halten wird es immer geben. Schein hin oder her.

Außerdem hat Deutschland ehh keine einheitlichen Regelungen, dem sinnlosenFöderalismus sei Dank.Sobald ich in ein anderes Bundesland ziehe ist ehh vieles für die Katz was man gelern hat. Da man nach eurer Meinung durch Selbstinitative keine Wissen erlangen kann wäre die Schlussfolgerung: "Ein Angelschein für jedes Bundesland." 
Auch wenn ihr es nicht glaubt, Menschen können eigentständig handeln und denken.
Klar muss es Gesetzte und Regelungen geben, aber doch bitte im Rahmen. In Deutschland hat man ehh keine Luft mehr zum atmen, so eng hält der Statt seine leihne. Dann will er sie mal lockern und schon schreien alle, weil sie sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen. Genau so ensteht die ganze Bürokratie. Bürger gehen vor Gericht und Klagen und schon haben wir wieder eine Ausnahmeregelung oder ein neues Gesetz mehr. Nur weil keiner dem anderen was gönnt. Man ist das erbärmlich.

Ich wäre für eine Regelung wie in Brandenburg. So kann jeder in den Angelsport reinschnubbern und dann immer noch entscheiden ob er einen Schein machen möchte. 
Der Schein in dieser Form gehört allerdings ganz abgeschaft. Stattdessen ein paar Stunden grundlegende Theorie und dann ein umfassender Praktischer Teil.

Ps: Ich besitzte selbstverstänlich einen Angelschein.[/quote]


----------



## Fishingbear (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



andy0209 schrieb:


> super dann darf ich bestimmt auch bei meinem vater im wald bald wild auf alles schießen was sich bewegt ohne einen jagdschein zu machen schließlich hab ich ja bei der fahne schonmal geschossen und weis wie das geht.#d
> 
> das war doch bestimmt ein witz auf ndr oder was ,wenn nicht würde ich das nochmehr als eine schweinerei nennen.|motz:
> greez
> andy



....genau |good:


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Der Vergleich mit der Schusswaffe hinkt mehr als mächtig, und das wißt Ihr auch, wenn Ihr mal länger als von 12 bis mittags drüber nachdenkt!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Zitat von *andy0209* 

 
_super dann darf ich bestimmt auch bei meinem vater im wald bald wild auf alles schießen was sich bewegt ohne einen jagdschein zu machen schließlich hab ich ja bei der fahne schonmal geschossen und weis wie das geht.#d

das war doch bestimmt ein witz auf ndr oder was ,wenn nicht würde ich das nochmehr als eine schweinerei nennen.|motz:
greez
andy_




Fishingbear schrieb:


> ....genau |good:



Nee, tut mir leid, aber das ist beim besten Willen kein "good posting" . Wer Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn es keine Übereinstimmung gibt.
Spontan fallen mir noch ein Dutzend weitere dumme Vergleiche ein, die alle an der Sache vorbei zielen. Das möchte ich der Gemeinde aber ersparen - mir reicht das, was hier z.T. bis jetzt schon von der Law & Order-Fraktion geschrieben wurde völlig.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Donnerkrähe (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

hallo,|wavey: 
in diesem Forum ist ja schon oft genug über die 'indiskutablen zustände am sogenannten ''Forellen-Puff''bezüglich Waidgerechtem Verhalten'' diskutiert worden|krach:. wenn jetzt der Schein bzw. die Prüfung abgeschafft wird, führt das dazu dass die Personen, die an Forellenteichen schlecht mit Fischen umgehen an die Seen und Flüsse umsiedeln, an denen man den Bundesfischereischein braucht, und dann dort die Fische 'misshandeln', ohne dass es jegliche Grundlage gibt, auf der man diese Leute der Gewässer verweisen könnte, bzw. verhindern, dass diese an die Gewässer zurückkehren und unbehelligt weitermachen#q. Denkt darüber mal nach. Bitte.


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> wenn jetzt der Schein bzw. die Prüfung abgeschafft wird, führt das dazu dass die Personen, die an Forellenteichen schlecht mit Fischen umgehen an die Seen und Flüsse umsiedeln, an denen man den Bundesfischereischein braucht, und dann dort die Fische 'misshandeln', ohne dass es jegliche Grundlage gibt, auf der man diese Leute der Gewässer verweisen könnte, bzw. verhindern, dass diese an die Gewässer zurückkehren und unbehelligt weitermachen#q. Denkt darüber mal nach. Bitte.



1.
NIEMAND will den Fischereischein abschaffen...

2.
JEDER Angler der mit den Fischen nicht richtig umgeht, kann es mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu tun bekommen und das ist VÖLLIG UNABHÄNGIG von einer Prüfung.

3.
Glaubst Du und zehn andere nicht wirklich, daß alle ülötzlich an die Seen und Flüsse umsiedeln, da fängt man nämlich nicht soviel wie am Forellenpuff.




PS:
Ich habe da schon Jahre um Jahre drüber nachgedacht


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ich bin seinerzeit mit 12 oder 13 Jahren in den DAV eingetreten (nachdem man mich mal erwischt hat und mein Daddy dann entschied, dass Angeln ein unterstützenswertes Hobby ist).

Wie haben wir damals den richtigen Umgang mit Gerät, Gewässer und Fisch erlernt?

Ganz einfach: am Wasser mit der Angel in der Hand!

Mindestens einmal die Woche traf sich der Verein (bzw. die Ortsgruppe) zum gemeinsamen Angeln. Immer mal an einem anderen Gewässer und immer mit einigen alten Hasen, die uns Jungspunten in liebevoller Hingabe den einen oder anderen Kniff gezeigt haben.

Anködern, Gewässer lesen, den Anhieb richtig setzen ... als das kann einem nicht in einem Klassenzimmer vermittelt werden.

Unsere Treffs in einer Potsdamer Schule bezogen sich dann auf die reine Theorie. Da wurden dann Sachen gezeigt, wie Knoten binden, Haken binden, welches Gerät für welche Situation, usw. Wir haben Gerät gewartet (Rollen zerlegt und gefettet, Keschernetze repariert, etc.)

Die Prüfung zur Raubfischmarke war dann nur noch eine reine Pflichtübung, da hier lediglich das Wissen abgefragt wurde, was wir ohnehin am Wasser erlernt haben.

Wenn ich mir einen meiner Kumpels ansehe: der hat vor dem Erwerben des Scheins in Berlin noch nie mit einer Angel am Wasser gestanden.

Die ersten Ausflüge waren dann eher Unterrichtsstunden und keine entspannten Angeltrips. Sicherlich konnte er jede erdenkliche gesetzliche Regelung herunterbeten, wusste jedes Schonmaß und jede Schonzeit auswendig und wusste grundsätzlich, welches Gerät wozu gut ist aber so profunde Dinge, wie richtiges Futter ansetzen, Beköderung, Anhieb setzen, ausloten etc.  - theoretisch ja aber praktisch?

Der kann bis dato keine Haken binden. Stopperknoten? Die gibt es fertig bei Askari...

Und er ist nicht der einzige, der solch ein theoretischer Angler ist.

Anders geht es aber auch: ich fahre regelmäßig mit einem Freund angeln, der zunächst schwarz mitgefahren ist (nicht bei mir allerdings) und sich letztes Jahr den Friedfischschein geholt hat. Den hat richig das Fieber gepackt. Zunächst sid wir nur an den Puff gefahren, da ich davon ausgehen konnte, dass er relativ schnell zum Erfolg kommt, was ich für einen Anfänger sehr wichtig halte.

Bei unseren Sitzungen habe ich ihm so viel als möglich von meinem Wissen vermittelt und er hat durch aktives Angeln wesentlich mehr gelernt, als es ihm in einem trockenen Kurs je hätte beigebracht werden können.

Wenn er diesjahr seine Prüfung ablegt (er will auch auf Raubfisch und endlich auch mal Nachtangeln), wird das ein Spaziergang - da bin ich mir ganz sicher.

Ich halte die Entscheidung, begrenzte Friedfischscheine auzugeben, im Sinne eines praktischen Heranführen an den Angelsport für einen ganz großen Wurf, der den Brandeburgern da gelungen ist. Wenn man so mit den Gerätehändlern in der Umgebung redet, scheint es sogar so, als das die Frischlinge ohnehin mit einem alten Hasen die ersten Trips unternehmen.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

1. Warum gibt es dann dieses Thema?

2.Warum pssiert das dann nicht auch am Puff? 

3.Glaube ich schon, wenn man z.B. keinen Forellensee in direkter nähe hat, und wenn   Weißfische auf Touren kommen, können diese Leute auch am nicht Forellensee unnormal  viel
 fangen.

Ich will niemanden angreifen, 'sondern nur Meine Meinung kundgeben' und wenn ihr eine andere habt, dann sagt das bitte genauso wie Steffen.


----------



## belle-hro (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Moin Boardies,

nachdem ich mir nun alles durchgelesen habe, werd ich mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Vorweg: Ich führe seit 1999 Vorbereitungslehrgänge zur Fischereischeinprüfung in M/V durch. 
Bis 2002 als Lehrberechtigter des Landesanglerverbandes M/V, seit 2003 als private Angelschule.

Den Vorschlag des Binnenfischerverbandes M/V halte ich persönlich für einen erbärmlichen Versuch, 
unter dem Deckmantel der Tourismusförderung, mehr Geld in ihre Kassen zu spülen. Wozu? Der 
Touri-schein gibt doch allen Touris und Einheimischen die Möglichkeit hier ohne Prüfung zu angeln,
auch an den Gewässern der Binnenfischer!

Die Äußerungen einiger Boardies hier im Trööt, dass "Ungeprüfte" nun die Gewässer leerfischen,
jedem Fisch die Rübe nach gut dünken platt hauen und auch sich sonst in der Natur wie Chaoten 
aufführen, fand ich stark übertrieben. Ist aber nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen. Das Argument, 
"im europäischen Ausland gibt es keine Prüfungen, da funktioniert es doch auch" lasse ich nicht 
gelten. Wieso vergleicht man denn Äpfel mit Birnen (andere Mentalität, Anzahl der Gewässer, 
Befischungsdruck, etc.)?
Reicht denn aber eine kleine Unterweisung mittels Infobroschüre, um ein vernünftiger, 
waidgerechter Angler zu sein. Wenn es keinen "Zwang" mehr gibt, sich mit der Angelfischerei
vorab zu beschäftigen, werden sich diese Leute tatsächlich informieren? Kleines Beispiel: Man 
will zum Friedfischangeln eine Posenmontage benutzen, man geht in den Angelladen, kauft sich eine 
Pose,Schrotblei, Hakenvorfächer und Köder..... halt! ... so einfach? Schaut man sich nur das Vorfach-
päckchen an, wird ein Teilnehmer eines guten Vorbereitungslehrganges auf die Vorfachstärke achten 
(ihr wisst ja, Sollbruchstelle). Ein "Ungeprüfter" schaut sich nur das bescheuerte Bildchen 
auf der Verpackung an (da ist ein Brassen abgebildet, also passt das) und schon riskiert er,
dass bei Schnurbruch (genau.. Bremseinstellung, lernt man auch da) die Hauptschnur reisst und der Fisch mit Haken,
Vorfach, Wirbel, Blei, Pose und 20m Hauptschnur sich irgendwo festhängt und elendig stirbt!

Nu kommt natürlich das Argument: "so was kann man auch bei Vereinen lernen oder der Händler 
erzählt einem das"! So nen Quatsch, ein Händler will Umsatz machen, nicht den Angellehrer
spielen. Verein? Oh man, ich kenne soviele Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre, soviele Vereins-
angler, die können nicht mal nach 30 Jahren den Blood- oder Tönnchenknoten. Unseren Verbänden
haben wir es doch zu verdanken, dass die heutige Fischereischeinprüfung so theoretisch und
praxisfern ist. Ein wesentlicher Grund, warum ich heute nicht mehr Lehrgänge für den Verband 
mache! Leider geht es in den Prüfungen heutzutage zu 75% um Sachen, die brauch kein Angler 
mehr in der Praxis. Wer brauch schon das Wissen um Fischbesatz?

Die Frage stellt sich nicht ob nun Fischereischeinpflicht oder nicht. Es stellt sich die Frage nach dem wie!
Ich möchte keinen Angler am Gewässer haben, der nicht weiß wie er eine Angelmontage zusammenstellt,
der Knoten nicht ordentlich bindet, den Fisch nicht waidgerecht tötet und nicht für eine sinnvolle
Entnahme sensibilisiert ist. Welcher vernünftig vorbereiteter Angler entnimmt schon einen Fisch kurz
vor oder kurz nach der Laichzeit? Welcher vernünftig vorbereiteter Angler nimmt eine Vorfachstärke,
die stärker ist als eine Hauptschnur? Das kann man jetzt ewig so weiterführen.

Die Fischereischeinpflicht hat schon seinen Zweck, genau wie der Jagdschein für die Jäger. Da geht
es auch nicht nur um die Waffe!

Mecklenburg/Vorpommern hat es im Mai 2006 leider diese Chance verpasst, seine Fischereischeinprüfung
praxisnaher zu machen. Stattdessen hat sich der Gesetzgeber von Verbandsfunktionären (ihr wisst schon, 
die die nach 30 Jahren....) und anderen Bundesländern beeinflussen lassen. Schade.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Vorweg: Ich führe seit 1999 Vorbereitungslehrgänge zur Fischereischeinprüfung in M/V durch.
> Bis 2002 als Lehrberechtigter des Landesanglerverbandes M/V, seit 2003 als private Angelschule.
> 
> Unseren Verbänden haben wir es doch zu verdanken, dass die heutige Fischereischeinprüfung so *theoretisch* und
> ...


 
Das ist mal ein|good: !

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Chrissi9776 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo,

jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen unqualifizierten Senf dazu geben.

Ich habe keinen Fischereischein!
Meist angelte ich im Urlaub in Dänemark und in Schweden, oder auf bisher einmal auf eine Kutter von Laboe aus.

Bereits als kleiner Junge hat mir mein Opa beigebracht wie ich mit den Fischen umzugehen habe und dieses Wissen durfte ich auch bereits Leuten vermitteln die den Schein haben, denn diese kannten es nur aus der Theorie und hatten es praktisch nie angewandt bis zum Tag des ersten Fangs.

Für meine Person kann ich noch dazu sagen das ich mich schon länger mit dem Gedanken befasse den Schein zu machen jedoch scheitert das auch an meinen Arbeitszeiten da ich nur jeden dritten Samstag frei habe und mir meinen wenigen Urlaubstage irgenwie zu schade sind um Sie für den Unterricht zu opfern den ich ja mitmachen muss!
Wenn es nur darum ginge die Prüfung zu machen würde ich mich umgehend dazu anmelden aber dieses ganze Tam Tam drumherum versteh ich nicht ganz.
Wer eine Vorbereitung braucht sollte Sie nutzen keine Frage, für alle anderen sollte gelten Prüfung machen wer besteht ist gut wenn nicht auf ein neues, aber dann sollten es auch Prüfungen sein und nicht so Angelegenheiten wo einem der Prüfer noch großzügig hilft zu bestehen.

Ich fahre im April mit einem Kutter für drei Tage auf der Ostsee zum Angeln und bin im Oktober wieder zwei Wochen in DK und werde auch dort angeln und zwar ohne Fische zu quälen.

Es liegt vor allem an der Einstellung zur Sache selbst und zum Lebewesen Fisch, was nutzt es denn wenn in der Prüfung Humanität  geheuchelt wird  und anschließend nicht umgesetzt wird?

So und nun packt mal eure Knüppel aus und drauf.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich bin seinerzeit mit 12 oder 13 Jahren in den DAV eingetreten (nachdem man mich mal erwischt hat und mein Daddy dann entschied, dass Angeln ein unterstützenswertes Hobby ist).



Mal Dir mal aus, was die weiter oben von anderer Seite erwähnte "Law and Order Lobby" fordern würde wenn man heutzutage einen 12/13 Jährigen beim Schwarzangeln erwischen würde... Nicht alles, daß sie nach Gefängnis schreien... 
Zumindest wird man fordern, daß der Betreffende NIE zur Prüfung zugelassen wird, sollte er sich es irgendwann mal überlegen doch legal angeln gehen zu wollen...

DAS finde ich trauriger, als die Tatsache, daß es diese Prüfung gibt...

7-Jährige allein am Steg wie in Schweden oder alleine auf der Mole wie in Dänemark...

Nein, in diesem Land wird unseren Kids nichts zugetraut, sie werden nicht erst genommen... traurig...  

Aber das geht am Thema vorbei auch wenn es unmittelbar zusammenhängt...



Ich glaube einfach nicht, daß sich viel verändern würde, wenn man die Prüfung abschafft, ans Tierschutzgesetzt muß man sich sowieso halten, wie schon geschrieben.

Ein Wochenende PRAKTISCHES angeln, organisiert von einem Angelverein um die Grundzüge zu lernen...

Ausstellen einer Bescheinigung über die Teilnahme an einem solchen "Seminar"...

Fischereischein auf der Gemeinde holen...

"Fertich"


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Das ich ein absoluter Gegner der Fischereiprüfung bin, hab ich schon oft genug geschrieben. In so fern begrüße ich natürlich diese Initiative.
Aus den Kritiken hier lese ich in erster Linie die Sorge, das danach viel mehr Angler am Wasser sind, also der Konkurrenzdruck größer wird. Und natürlich das mehr Fische entnommen werden, also die Fangmöglichkeiten zurück gehen. 
Ungeachtet ob das nun eintrifft oder nicht ( ich denke nicht ) sollten die Kritiker sich mal überlegen, ob das ein ausreichendes Argument gegen das wegfallen der Fischereiprüfung ist. 
Spielt da nicht eher der Wunsch mit, möglichst wenige Angler am Wasser zu sehen um möglichst viele Fische fangen zu können ?
Dann sollte man doch ehrlich sein und fordern, das absofort keiner mehr einen Schein bekommt. So wären die bestehenden Angler unter sich.
Nee, Leute denkt einfach mal ein bisschen über den eigenen Tellerrand.
Mehr Angler am Wasser heißt mehr Geld in den Kassen. Geld für Fischbesatz ( wo er nötig ist ) , Geld für mehr Kontrolleure, Geld für Renaturierungsmaßnahmen. Mehr Angler bedeutet auch eine größere Lobby, bedeutet mehr Arbeitsplätze in der Angelindustrie und im Tourismusgewerbe. Mehr Angler am Wasser bedeutet auch mehr wachsame Augen. 
Das da irgendwo horden von Tierquälern lauern, endlich ohne Prüfung ans Wasser zu können, na, wer´s glaubt.
Das wegfallen der Prüfung bedeutet übrigens auch weniger Schwarzangler. Es bedeutet, das man ausländische Gäste auch einmal zum Angeln nach Deutschland einladen kann. Und nicht immer nur entschuldigend auf die Prüfung verweisen muß. 

 Und nun mach ich mich ganz unbeliebt.

Wenn man schon der Meinung ist, eine Prüpfung sei unbedingt nötig, dann bitte eine richtige, bei der man auch das wesentliche lernt. Analog zur bereits erwähnten Jägerprüfung. Mehrere Monate Abendschule und einige tausend Euro Kosten. Und dann für alle, auch für die die schon einen Schein haben und als 10% ausgebildete Angler auf die armen Fische losgelassen werden. 
Ich möchte das Geschrei nicht hören, wenn sowas mal Gesetz werden sollte.

Ralf


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

BINGO Ralle, da kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## karpfen-freak (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

oh nein die ost-euopeischen kormorane kommen!!!! (eine sauerrei !!! wenn ich mir vorstelle wie die fische dann getötet weden!!!! ich habe mal einen polen beim schwarzangeln erwischt er hatte den hecht den er gefangen hatte (33cm) lebendig in einen eimer eingerollt!!! also wo ich mit den fertig war konnte der rennen wie sonst was!!!!)


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> oh nein die ost-euopeischen kormorane kommen!!!! (eine sauerrei !!! wenn ich mir vorstelle wie die fische dann getötet weden!!!! ich habe mal einen polen beim schwarzangeln erwischt er hatte den hecht den er gefangen hatte (33cm) lebendig in einen eimer eingerollt!!! also wo ich mit den fertig war konnte der rennen wie sonst was!!!!)



"Heldenhaft...." |peinlich#q#d


----------



## mitcho86 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Also ich fände es gut mit 
Fischereischein aber ich hätte auch nix dageggen wenn es ihn nicht gebe aber man sollte schon wissen wann die schonzeiten sind und welchen das ich überhaupt gefangen habe aber ich sage halt in frankreich klappt es auch und wenn man die regeln nicht beachtet gibts halte ne saftige strafe. Anstatt die  den  Fischereischein  aufzulösen würde ich erst mal an den  Gemarktungsgrenzen  von den Fischereivereinen was  ändern . wenn ich über leg das ich in Frankreich von Mulhouse bis Straßburg für 47€ im Jahr angeln kann und noch andere gewässer dabei sind.  Und in deutschland für die gleiche strecke  fast ein 1000er hinlegen muss nervt mich das gewaltig. Und vorallem muss man immer irgendwo im angelverein sein. Was ich total schwachsinnig finde .


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



> oh nein die ost-euopeischen kormorane kommen!!!! (eine sauerrei !!! wenn ich mir vorstelle wie die fische dann getötet weden!!!! ich habe mal einen polen beim schwarzangeln erwischt er hatte den Hecht den er gefangen hatte (33cm) lebendig in einen eimer eingerollt!!! also wo ich mit den fertig war konnte der rennen wie sonst was!!!!)


 
Mein Glückwunsch zum dümmsten Beitrag hier in diesem thread!!


----------



## Fishzilla (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mein Glückwunsch zum dümmsten Beitrag hier in diesem thread!!


#6|wavey:


----------



## Sandro25 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Wäre dafür das man dann wenigstens ein paar Lehrgänge besuchen sollte! Na ja, bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt.

MFG


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> oh nein die ost-euopeischen kormorane kommen!!!! (eine sauerrei !!! wenn ich mir vorstelle wie die fische dann getötet weden!!!! ich habe mal einen polen beim schwarzangeln erwischt er hatte den hecht den er gefangen hatte (33cm) lebendig in einen eimer eingerollt!!! also wo ich mit den fertig war konnte der rennen wie sonst was!!!!)





Sandro25 schrieb:


> Wäre dafür das man dann wenigstens ein paar Lehrgänge besuchen sollte! Na ja, bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt.
> 
> MFG



Wenn ich mir das Post von Karpfen-Freak so durchlese, kommt mir der Gedanke an ganz anders gelagerte Lehrgänge in den Sinn 

Aber im Ernst, wie ich schon schrieb, Lehrgang JA, Prüfung NEIN.
Es kann niemand im Ersnt glauben, daß wir Deutschen soviel dümmer als unsere Europäischen Nachbarn ohne Prüfung sind.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



> Lehrgang JA, Prüfung NEIN.


Dat is ja einfach. Hingehen , hinsetzen , dumm aus dem Fester kucken ......... aha Zeit is rum und der Schein ist mein.

Ne Knocke dat klappt nich. Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Aber die Umsetzung dürfte mangelhaft werden.


----------



## belle-hro (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Gunnar diesem Glückwunsch schliesse ich mich an.

Boar, kann es nicht mal eine ordentliche Diskussion geben ohne dass es solche geistigen Ergüsse gibt:v


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Weiß ich auch Gunnar... Das is' ein Dilemma... 
Aber wie gesagt, das meiste regelt schon das Tierschutzgesetz.
Kein Angler muß wissen, welche Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße er einzuhalten hat, das kann man auf die Erlaubniskarte drucken, niemand muß das auswendig wissen...

Nur mal als Beispiel gedacht.

Wer bei so einem Lehrgang/Seminar dann blöd aus dem Fenster schaut, sich dann den Fischereischein besorgt und am Wasser ******* baut, den trifft eben der Arm des Gesetzes in Form vom Tierschutzgesetzt, kombiniert mit dem Fischereigesetz, welches die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten regelt...

Ich geb ja zu, daß das ganze schwer zu kontrollieren sein wird aber andere Länder packen das doch auch...


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Gunnar diesem Glückwunsch schliesse ich mich an.
> 
> Boar, kann es nicht mal eine ordentliche Diskussion geben ohne dass es solche geistigen Ergüsse gibt:v



ich sag ja, da fallen mir auf die Schnelle Rethorikseminare ein  Und ein Grundkurs in Rechtschreibung... sorry aber das mußte sein...


----------



## Mühlkoppe (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Dat is ja einfach. Hingehen , hinsetzen , dumm aus dem Fester kucken ......... aha Zeit is rum und der Schein ist mein.
> 
> Ne Knocke dat klappt nich. Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Aber die Umsetzung dürfte mangelhaft merden.



Hi Gunnar,

sein wir mal ehrlich, nicht anders sieht es doch heute auch aus. Die Prüfung ist ein Witz. Wer da nicht besteht, ist mit Absicht durchgefallen|supergri.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee, dass Neueinsteiger, analog zum "Führerschein mit 17" die erste Zeit nur in Begleitung eines erfahrenen Anglers - so eine Art "Pate" -  an's Wasser gehen dürfen? Der "Erfahrene" übernimmt dann quasi den praktischen Teil der Vorbereitung auf das Anglerdasein und zeigt in medias res was in der Theorie nie erlernt werden kann.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## wattwurm456 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo Lonny in NRW. hat jeder Kreis eine Unterfischerei-Behörde wo man sich schlau machenmachen kann. gruß erich.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



> Wer bei so einem Lehrgang/Seminar dann blöd aus dem Fenster schaut, sich dann den Fischereischein besorgt und am Wasser ******* baut, den trifft eben der Arm des Gesetzes


Der Arm trifft aber auch ohne das er am Lehrgang teilgenommen hat.Warum dann Lehrgang?



> Die Prüfung ist ein Witz. Wer da nicht besteht, ist mit Absicht durchgefallen|supergri.


Das trifft aber zumindest nicht hier für meine Gegend zu. Von daher wäre eine bundeseinheitliche Reglung nicht schlecht.Wenn dann noch sinnvoll und praxisbezogen augebildet wird,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



> die erste Zeit nur in Begleitung eines erfahrenen Anglers - so eine Art "Pate" - an's Wasser gehen dürfen?


Dann wäre der benachteiligt der keinen "Paten" (wegen Mangel am vorhanden sein ) hat.


----------



## mitcho86 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ich geb ja zu, daß das ganze schwer zu kontrollieren sein wird aber andere Länder packen das doch auch...[/quote]

Das ist ja das Problem wenn ich schau wie sie es in Frankreich machen da machst du nur ein mal ******* dann hast ordentliche Geldstrafe und wenn es die Polizei ist dann bekommst noch dein Angelzeug weg wenn man pech hat. So müssten sie es auch bei uns machen dann würde auch jeder die Gesetze einhalten. Ich kenn keinen der In Frankreich angelt der ******* baut weil jeder sagt das sie zuviel angst haben sie könnten erwischt werden. Weil die Polizei fackelt wirklich nicht lange


----------



## mitcho86 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Und noch was zur Fischerreiprüfung  bei uns in BW darf man ja garnix  mehr . als ich vor 2 Jahren prüfung gemacht habe Sagte mein ausbilder das sie vor 5 Jahren noch an ein Vereinsgewässer gegangen sind und dort geangelt haben um selbst mal die Erfahrung zumachen wie es ist ein Fisch dran zuhaben und wie ich fehler verhindern kann und jetzt garnix mehr. Wie soll einer der den Fischereischein gemacht hat ohne vorher zu fischen den überhaupt alles können. Dem reißen genau so viel Fische ab wie einem der eine dünnere Hautschnur benutzt als die des Vorfach. Ich finde auch das mann mal Übungsstunden nehmen muss aber auch praktische und dann ohne Fischereischein angeln darf


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Der Arm trifft aber auch ohne das er am Lehrgang teilgenommen hat.Warum dann Lehrgang?



Das ist richtig Gunnar aber um der Bürokratie genüge zu tun, wenigstens mal ein kleines bischen schnuppern lassen die Neuangler


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Auch wenn ich mich damit in die Nesseln setze, finde ich das gar nicht einmal so schlecht... Bundeseinheitlich ist der Krams eh nicht, auf Landesebene herrscht meiner Meinung nach ziemliche Willkür um Anerkennung der Prüfungszeugnisse - dann können wir das doch gleich lassen. Mein Fischereiprüfungszeugnis von 1988 vor dem Landesfischereiverband Bremen ist in Hessen nicht gültig, weil keine staatlich anerkannte Prüfung (O-Ton Untere Fischerebehörde FFM). Mein Bremer Fischereischein, der auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt ist, findet hier jedoch volle Anerkennung und Gültigkeit! #c Das Prüfungszeugnis meines Bruders (ausgestellt 1995) ist allerdings von der gleichen Behörde anerkannt worden... |uhoh:

Vergleiche, die hier mit Führerschein und Jagdschein angestellt wurden, halte ich für ziemlich hinkend. Es ist zwar "typisch deutsch", ein "Befähigungszeugnis" vorweisen zu müssen (oder auch wollen), aber für gewisse Dinge ist es schon nicht ganz unsinnig. 

Davon aber mal ganz ab ist der historische Hintergrund der Fischereiprüfung genauso kurios. Es gab keinen Stichtag, an dem es hieß: so, jetzt müssen alle! Die Einführung verlief schleppend und war zunächst in Teilen der Bundesrepublik freiwillig. In verschiedenen Vereinschroniken findet man dazu Daten zwischen 1955 und 1960. Es ging also auch schon vorher ohne... Der "Tierschutz" kann daher als Grund nicht gelten. Ein "Warum" konnte ich auch nicht finden - es hieß immer nur, dass Schulungen mit anschließender Prüfung durchgeführt wurden.

Genauso sehe ich dieses Zeugnis nicht als Persilschein an. Es wurde ja schon angesprochen, dass es leider Gottes viel zu viele schwarze Schafe gibt. Eine Prüfung wird nie verhindern, dass Schindluder, in welcher Art auch immer, getrieben wird! Da hängt zuviel von der Natur des einzelnen Menschen ab...

Eine Lösung, die alle zufrieden stellen wird, kann es da meiner Meinung nach auch nicht geben. Man kann es dem Menschen nie Recht machen :q Als vernünftig sehe ich da eine Art "Ausbildung" an, die einen kleinen theoretischen Teil hat ("Fischkunde") und einen größeren "Praxisteil", der den Umgang mit Gerät und Kreatur vorsieht. Ich habe mal extra auf die Formulierung "richtig" verzichtet... "Gesetzeskonform" ist dafür wohl die "politisch korrekte Formulierung"  Eine Abschlussprüfung für so etwas halte ich für unnötig. Stärkere Kontrollen am Wasser, die falsches Verhalten entsprechend ahnden ist in meinen Augen sinnvoller.

Ergo würde ich es begrüßen, wenn die aktuelle Art der Prüfung wegfällt und somit mehr vernünftige Menschen ans Wasser zu kriegen sind, denn die Unvernünftigen kann man damit auch nicht "rausfiltern"!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Franky schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich damit in die Nesseln setze, quote]
> 
> Tust Du nicht. Nach dem Tenor der ersten postings dachte ich zunächst auch im falschen Film zu sein. Gott sei Dank haben mich die jüngsten Beiträge ( naja, einen mal ausgenommen  ) diesbezüglich doch etwas beruhigt.
> 
> Wenn wir unser Hobby weiter betreiben, und vielleicht sogar salonfähiger und damit auch zukunftsorientierter bestreiten wollen, ist die Beseitigung der bürokratischen Stolpersteine genau der richtige Weg. Öffnen statt einigeln, so muß es sein.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



> Das ist richtig Gunnar aber um der Bürokratie genüge zu tun, wenigstens mal ein kleines bischen schnuppern lassen die Neuangler


Gut Steffen das du Bürokratie erwähnst. Erst meckern wir alle das sie gibt. Und dann meckern wir wenn sie einkleinwenig wegfällt.*LOL*


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Gut Steffen das du Bürokratie erwähnst. Erst meckern wir alle das sie gibt. Und dann meckern wir wenn sie einkleinwenig wegfällt.*LOL*



So ist der Deutsche


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nach dem Tenor der ersten postings dachte ich zunächst auch im falschen Film zu sein. Gott sei Dank haben mich die jüngsten Beiträge ( naja, einen mal ausgenommen  ) diesbezüglich doch etwas beruhigt.



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch Ralle...
Ich findes das immer erschreckend, wenn wir Angler uns auch noch gegenseitig Vorschriften auferlegen wollen, das kann nur mehr schaden als nutzen...


----------



## Fishingbear (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

* Ein Wochenende PRAKTISCHES angeln, organisiert von einem Angelverein um die Grundzüge zu lernen...*

Ausstellen einer Bescheinigung über die Teilnahme an einem solchen "Seminar"...

Fischereischein auf der Gemeinde holen...

"Fertich"[/quote]


Moin Moin,

Ich denke auch das das besser ist als 2 Monate lang Theorie zu lernen.
Die ist sicher auch wichtig, aber entschdeidenden ist eindeutig die Praxis.

Ich habe bei meinem Angelkurs leider *nur *Theorie gelernt.
Das entscheidende nämlich wie man an die Kameraden `ran kommt. ( Gewässer lesen, Montagen, Angelart uvm.) Das  haben wir leider nicht gelernt#d.

Beim Jagschein war das anders. 
Da lernt man alles über Lebensweide, Färtenkunde usw. und nichtzuletzt das fachgerechte töten.

...also, ich denke das jeder Mitbürger der sich mit jagen bzw. fischen befasst , wissen sollte das es sich um lebende Kreaturen handelt und das man verantwortungsbewusst und respektvoll handeln muß.

Alles andere ist Tierquelerei und ohnehin STRAFBAR.


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

[quote
Es kann niemand im Ersnt glauben, daß wir Deutschen soviel dümmer als unsere Europäischen Nachbarn ohne Prüfung sind.[/quote]

Doch darum lachen ja soviele über uns!


----------



## feedex (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Grundsätzlich lohnt es sich auch, es von einer anderen Seite aus zu betrachten.
Eine Lockerung des Zugangs zum Angeln (z.B. durch den bereits genannten Friedfischschein aus BRB oder den Urlaubsschein aus MV) hätte eine sehr positive Folge.

Warum mischen viele Lebensmittelhersteller Vanillearoma in nur latent wahrnehmbaren Mengen z.B. in Fertigsossen oder Instant-Gerichte?
Weil es bei den meisten positive Kindheitserinnerungen wachruft!
Das äussert sich dann eher unbewusst in einer positiven Wahrnehmung des Produktes.

Das Anfixen von Kindern zur Produkt- oder Markenbindung (z.B. McD***) oder das beschriebene Hervorrufen von angenehmen Kindheitserinnerungen beim erwachsenen Kunden sind ganz normale - und erfolgreiche - Strategien der Werbung und des Produktdesigns.

Warum also nicht den gleichen Effekt für unser Hobby nutzen?
Wer als Kind große Erlebnisse beim Angeln hatte, wird auch später - sogar wenn er das Hobby nur kurz ausübte - positiv darüber denken.
Es mag nun weithergeholt klingen, aber das kann zu einer bedeutend besseren Akzeptanz unseres Hobbies in der Öffentlichkeit führen. 

Im Gegenzug führt eine "Ausgrenzung" durch Auflagen wie das Ablegen einer Fischerprüfung und des vorhergehenden Lehrgangs für den Aussenstehenden zu dem Eindruck einer Abschottung und Ausgrenzung. Das wiederum ruft typischerweise Ablehnung hervor. 

Im Extrem kann man das bei Jägern attestieren. Die grenzen sich durch eine noch umfassendere und kostspieligere Prüfung ab, zudem setzen sie sich auch mittels Sprache und Kleidung klar vom "Normalo" ab.
(ich lasse es dahingestellt, ob das absichtlich oder unabsichtlich geschieht)

Mit etwas mehr Beteiligung der Normalbürger erreichen wir einfach mehr Akzeptanz und auf Dauer ein besseres Feedback. 
Da wird sich mancher aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln sicherlich 2x überlegen, ob er dem PETA-Gewäsch glaubt oder bedenkenlos jede üble Nachrede über uns für voll nimmt.


----------



## Blechkate (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo,
hier ein paar Anmerkungen meinerseits zu diesem Thema.
Nur durch den Wegfall des Fischereischeins werden nicht plötzlich tausende von Anglern an den Gewässern stehen. Den einen oder anderen wird es sicher motivieren es einmal zu probieren. Hat er Spaß daran wird er sich mehr mit dem Thema befassen und die nötigen Kenntnisse erwerben. Schließlich will er ja sein Hobby auch erfolgreich betreiben. Hat er keinen Spaß hat sich die Sache eh erledigt.
Ich persönlich habe keinen Schein, da ich mich erst seit November mit dem Thema  angeln befasse.  Was ich in der Zeit lesen durfte  läßt mich am Sinn dieser Prüfung zweifeln. Ich darf hier in S.-H. nicht einmal eine Angel auswerfen um zu probieren ob mir das überhaupt Spaß macht. Jeder Touri darf hier aber herkommen und ohne jeden Plan drauflos angeln. Genau so darf ich hier nicht angeln, kann aber in anderen Bundesländern im Urlaub angeln gehen. Das ist doch schwachsinnig. Für mich ist das ein alter Zopf, der abgeschnitten gehört. Wer hier versucht irgendwelche Vergleiche zum Jagd- oder gar Führerschein zu ziehen tut mir Leid. Schusswaffe-Auto-Angel-vielleicht Federballschläger????
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

*Weg mit Bürokratie - Schlanker Staat - Weg mit den Scheinen wo immer möglich!*

Das ist doch nur von Vorteil und zu begrüßen! #6 #6 #6 

Eine wirkliche praktische Ausbildung (incl. Zertifikat, die praktische "Lizenz zum Töten" - bundeseinheitlich möglichst! - wäre etwas Wichtiges im Sinne des *Tierschutzgesetzes*, und könnte problemlos z.B. in den Forellenteichanlagen stattfinden, eben selber töten und sauber praktizieren, und nicht so ein Papierdünnpfiff .
Das ist das eigentlich Wesentliche, und den Rest bringt eh die Angelpraxis, gute Bildtaschenbücher helfen auch in schwierigen Fischfragen, und die mickrige Angelscheinprüfungsfragen des VDSF z.B. bringt auch bisher keine Fischbestimmungsexperten zustande! #d

Die werten Papierbeschreibseler denken immer noch, ein Angler interessiert sich nicht für die Fischarten, Unterscheidung und Kenntnisse darüber oder wie? Da ist die neue Realität, wo anglerisch angehauchte 5 jährige Mädchen eben Rotaugen, Barsche, Hecht und Karpfen sauber unterscheiden können - anhand miterlebter Praxis, einfach eine Realität die in bürokratische Spinnwebenamtsstuben  kaum paßt.

*Also weg mit archaischem bürokratischen Gerümpel! #6 #6 #6*


----------



## united (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo Zusammen

Zuallererst mal|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Ich hab mir alles durchgelesen..und Wahnsinn wie viele von euch eine so niedrige Meinung über ihre Mittmenschen haben#c

Hier ein paar Punkte auf die ich eingehen möchte..

1. Wem die Gewässer-Dichte in Deutschland zu gering ist der kann eigentlich nur in der Mitte einer Großstadt wohnen(und nicht in jeder!!!!) Ich persöhnlich empfehle Google Earth und in einem etwas höheren Zoomfaktor auf einen (fast) beliebigen punkt zu Klicken der Hohe Zoomfaktor weil-man höre und Staune-nicht jedes Gewässer so offensichtlich wie Rhein und Donau ist *surprise surprise*|rolleyes

2.Waidgerechtigkeit.. In meiner Familie angelte ,als ich damit anfing niemand-ich hab das damals so mit 9 jahren vom Opa unseres Italienischen Vermieters gelernt der zwar 0 deutsch oder englisch gesprochen hat und dem eine Ausrüßtung zu verfügung stand die besser in einem Museum gestanden wäre nach dessen *Schule* ich immer noch angeln gehe(ok ich angel nicht mehr mit Drilling auf Karpfen-obwohl das immer am besten gefunzt hat)
Der gute Mann hat obwohl sicher nicht Reich und sonderlich Gebildet NICHT jeden Fisch getötet und auch alle relativ ordentlich getötet die er/wir mittgenommen haben..

3.Sollten unter den ablehnenden Stimmen tatsächlich Leute geben,die trotz "1." angst vor zu vielen Anglern an den Gewässern haben-wieso? Jeder deutsche der angeln will kann das tun -dann halt legal ........ und all zu viele sind das ja nun nicht wenn man unsere 80millionen Einwohner sieht.. sind es übrigens auch in allen anderen Ländern nicht weder in den Usa  noch sonst wo wohl gemerkt ein Angler ist jemand (in meinen Augen) der regelmäßig angeln geht und auch weis was er da tut oder zumindest annähernd.. jemand der ab und zu sich mit einer Angelrute an nen See/ Fluss usw setzt wird wohl auch eher selten etwas fangen.
Gewisse Bevölkerungsschichten mit erheblichem krimminellen Potenzial welche Fische reissen,Aalschnüre legen usw lassen sich auch durch Prüfungen nicht abhalten und haben wohl nur in den seltensten Fällen Schein und Gewässererlaubnisskarte:v

Abschließend auch noch ein Wort zum Jagen(nö ich lass nichts aus|supergri)
Ich habe Verwandte in Amerika und habe dort auch schon auf "smal game"(Hase,Kaninchen,Vögel) gejagt nun habe ich in meiner Firma einen Jäger mit dem ich ein paar mal mittgegangen bin(zusehen)und bin nun seit 1,5 jahren am Überlegen den Jagdschein zu machen-bisher haperte es an der Zeit oder im Falle eines Intensivkurses am Geld aber zur Schwere der Prüfung sei gesagt ich habe mir n Paar ältere Prüfungsbögen besorgt und (unter auslassung der Waffenkunde -ich hab nen Heidenrespekt und keine Ahnung von Schusswaffen und würde wenn es denn erlaubt WÄRE am liebsten zur Bogenjagd greifen) ohne all zu viele Fehler auch bestanden es sind nun einmal hauptsächlich selbsterklärende Fragen..Schließlich weis(um EIN Beispiel zu nennen) ein Mensch der sich gerne in der Natur bewegt wann die Tiere ihre  Babys bekommen#6 und kann dann auch ganz gut auf mögliche Schonzeiten schließen..

In diesem Sinne ,und in der Hoffnung das wenigstens ein KLEINER schritt zurück zur Natur kommt 

JA ZUR ABSCHAFFUNG DER PRÜFUNGSPFLICHT!!!!!#6

Mfg Marc


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



feedex schrieb:


> Im Extrem kann man das bei Jägern attestieren. Die grenzen sich durch eine noch umfassendere und kostspieligere Prüfung ab, zudem setzen sie sich auch mittels Sprache und Kleidung klar vom "Normalo" ab.
> (ich lasse es dahingestellt, ob das absichtlich oder unabsichtlich geschieht)



Sorry, aber die Jägerprüfung berechtigt zum Umfang mit Schusswaffen, von denen eine wesentlich höhere Gefährdung ausgeht als vom Angelhaken oder Drilling. Zudem ist Wild in der Regel für den Verkauf bestimmt, da sind schon ein paar Dinge mehr zu beachten, als bei einem Fisch für den Eigenbedarf.

Dass es bei Wild um eine komplexere Fauna handelt als bei Fischen braucht hier wohl nicht noch besonders erklärt werden. 

Zudem, die Jägersprache ist eine der ältesten Zunftsprachen, die heute noch gepflegt werden und, was ist daran verwerflich? Unterhalt Dich mal mit ein paar EDVlern, da versteht man auch nur Bahnhof,w enn man nicht vom Fach ist.

Zudem, irgendwie scheinen Einige nicht richtig zu lesen. Es geht um die Abschaffung der Fischereischeinprüfung nicht um die Abschaffung des Fischereischeines. Ebenso sollen nicht alle Gewässer frei gegeben werden. Derartige Ängste sind unbegründet.

Und nochmal, waren unsere Väter und Großväter alles Tierquäler und Fischtotschläger weil sie keine Prüfung hatten?

Und wer sich beschwert, dass er sie Prüfung machen musste und jetzt das Ganze ohne Prüfung möglich sein soll liegt sicherlich falsch. Wo ist das Problem? Regeln ändern sich.


----------



## mitcho86 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



feedex schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich lohnt es sich auch, es von einer anderen Seite aus zu betrachten.
> Eine Lockerung des Zugangs zum Angeln (z.B. durch den bereits genannten Friedfischschein aus BRB oder den Urlaubsschein aus MV) hätte eine sehr positive Folge.
> 
> Warum mischen viele Lebensmittelhersteller Vanillearoma in nur latent wahrnehmbaren Mengen z.B. in Fertigsossen oder Instant-Gerichte?
> ...




dito so hab ich auch angefangen als kleines kind in frankreich da durftman auch ohne Schein fischen. Viele von meinen Freunden gehen alle in Frankreich angeln weil sie die Fischereiprüfung nicht ablegen wollen


----------



## steve 09 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo #h 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt,welches Bundesland da mit macht |rolleyes

Es wird wohl nur MV sein,die sind ja so B... 
Da wir ja auch schon denn TURISCHEIN zugelassen haben#q

Da ich oben schon  gelesen habe,
das es im Ausland so schön ist,dann sollen DIE doch da angeln und uns in ruhe lassen oder ?

Wenn mal ein Kind mitangelt hat doch keiner was dagegen oder sie lernen doch für die Prüfung 

Die Prüfung finde ich in ordnung,
es müssen nicht alle angeln 
|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Cobra HH schrieb:


> Also ich finde es eine Sauerei wenn dieser beschluss duchgesetzt wirt und sich jeder eine Angelerlaubnis Kaufen kann
> Den dan beginnt in meinen Augen die Wilderei |uhoh: den woher sollen die angeblichen Angler wissen ob der Fisch geschont oder welche Mindestgröße er haben muss ? Der Richtige umgang und und und |uhoh:



Vorerst möchte ich auf oben genanntes Zitat einmal eingehen.

Die "angeblichen" Angler, die sich dann eine Karte kaufen, finden Schonmaße, Schonzeiten und Entnahmeregelungen für gewöhnlich auf der gekauften Karte.

Waidgerechter Umgang? Ja, der wird in einem Fischereischeinlehrgang in der Theorie durchgenommen. Am Wasser sieht die Sache dann schon ganz anders aus......

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn die Geschichte Fischereischein etwas gelockert wird. Vom ganz abschaffen rede ich ersteinmal nicht. 

Auch hier in Thüringen gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge von meiner Seite und ganz speziell was Ausländische Touristen angeht.

Ich hatte es dieses Jahr, das 5 ältere Herren aus den Niederlanden hier im Geschäft standen und sich Karten kaufen wollten. 
Da dies nicht so ohne weiteres ging, begleitete ich sie in die Statdverwaltung. Die wussten aber gleich gar nix, obwohl ich ihnen sagte, wie es funktioniert. Endlose Telefonate mit der Fischereibehörde und keiner hatte einen Plan.

Total umständlich ist das geregelt. Sie müssen hier einen Jahresfischereischein erwerben, das bedeutet, sie müssen ersteinmal irgendwo Passbilder machen lassen. Den Jahresfischereischein bekommen sie aber nur, wenn sie einen Nachweis mitführen, das sie in ihrem Land auch angeln.

Wenn sie den Jahresfischereischein haben, erst dann können sie eine Karte erwerben.

An Bürokratie ist das in meinen Augen nicht zu überbieten.........|rolleyes


----------



## dancing fish (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Die Prüfung für den Fischereischein zu streichen wäre genau so dumm wie den Führerschein für Kraftfahrzeuge zu streichen.
Obwohl, jeder Idiot weiß wie man Gas gibt. Die Dummen von den Schlauen zu trennen erledigt dann der nächste Baum.
Blöd nur wenn die Dummen vorher Unschuldige in Mitleidenschaft ziehen. 
Genauso blöd wie wenn die Dummen unschuldige Fische zu Tode quälen. Weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen.

mfG
Martin


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



dancing fish schrieb:


> Die Prüfung für den Fischereischein zu streichen wäre genau so dumm wie den Führerschein für Kraftfahrzeuge zu streichen.
> Obwohl, jeder Idiot weiß wie man Gas gibt. Die Dummen von den Schlauen zu trennen erledigt dann der nächste Baum.
> Blöd nur wenn die Dummen vorher Unschuldige in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.
> Genauso blöd wie wenn die Dummen unschuldige Fische zu Tode quälen. Weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen.
> ...



In deinen Augen muss ich dann z.B. sehr Dumm und ein Fischquäler ala Karte sein, denn ich habe einen Fischereischein, ohne diesen Lehrgang je gemacht zu haben....


----------



## froggy31 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



schorle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nur komisch das es in sehr vielen anderen Ländern ohne Prüfung klappt und dort wird im Normalfall sicher nicht schlechter mit den gefangenen Fischen umgegangen als bei uns. Ich komme mir schon immer etwas komisch vor wenn ich in jedem Land problemlos als Gast angeln gehen kann, kommen mich dann Freunde aus dem Ausland besuchen können diese hier nicht (oder nur mit sehr viel bürokratischem Aufwand) selbst zum angeln gehen.




Bin absolut auf deiner Wellenlänge. :m 
Muß immer schmunzeln wenn anglerkollegen die meinung vertreten , das eine Prüfung her muß um Respekt und Sensibilität für das Geschöpf  Fisch 
zu erlangen und sich "ordnungsgemäß zu verhalten.#d

wie naiv muß man sein, wenn man das glaubt :q:q:q

Mir kommt das immer so vor als ob die Denke vor allem so läuft :
Wenn ich ne Prüfung gemacht habe , dann müßen andere das auch .
Ich sage das ist dummer deutscher Ordnungswahn , der völlig an der realität vorbeigeht. |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Angelgage (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ach leute macht euch doch nicht so fertig mal schauen was überhaupt Kommt oder ?
Wie bei uns in Sachsen brauch  immer noch die Prüfung ohne Prüfung auch kein schein .
Wartet ab und schaut was da nun kommt oder ?

Grüße Angelgage


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Entschuldigung, wenn ich nicht der Meinung aller bin. Entschuldigung, wenn ich mich nicht der Bürokratisierungsfraktion zurechne, obwohl ich gegen eine völlige "Scheinfreiheit" (jawohl, das meine ich in jedem Sinn dieses Wortes) bin. 

Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn mehr Menschen angeln. Ich angele ja nicht primär, um zu fangen, sondern um zu angeln. Davon abgesehen glaube ich gar nicht, dass sich an der Zahl der Angler notwendigerweise viel ändern würde. Ich möchte nur, dass diejenigen, die angeln, ein gewisses Basiswissen haben. Ja, das jetzige Verfahren ist nicht gut. Zuviel Theorie, zu wenig bis gar keine Praxis. Falsche Schwerpunkte. 

Das heisst aber für mich nicht, keine Ausbildung, sondern: Bessere Ausbildung. Idealerweise ohne Prüfung, aber eben nur, wenn die Lehrgänge drastisch besser, sprich: praxisorientierter werden. 

Ausserdem: Vielleicht sollten wir statt der Prüfungen die Lehrgangspflicht abschaffen - wenn die Prüfung besser, sprich: praxisorientierter ist. Dann könnte jemand mit dem Wissen, das ihm sein Vater, Opa, Onkel, Kumpel (oder auch Mutter, Oma, Tante, Freundin) vermittelt hat, einfach zur Prüfung gehen, sie bestehen und alle wüssten: "Der kann's" und gut ist's. 

Aber eines steht für mich fest: Niemand sollte meine Kinder unterrichten dürfen, von dem ich nicht weiß: "Der kann das!" Niemand sollte "meine" geliebten Fische fangen dürfen, von dem ich nicht weiß: "Der kann das!" Meine Kinder sind mir wichtiger als die Fische, aber die Fische sind mir wichtig genug!



Und Steffen, Du kannst Schweden und Deutschland nicht vergleichen. Guck mal, wieviel Wasser dort wie wenig Einwohnern gegenüber steht. Und dann guck mal zu uns.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@honeybee,Genau wie mit diesen Holländern,ist mir das vor Jahren mit einem Argentinischen Gast passiert.Wir haben das damals unbürokratisch gelöst,und der arme Kerl musste sich mit mir einen Uferplatz teilen,und hat halt mit einer meiner Ruten gefischt.Vom Boot zu angeln und dabei zu Spinnen war mir,weil es doch etwas zu auffällig ist,zu gefährlich,da er ja eigentlich schwarz gefischt hat.Ich hab mich damals richtig für mein Land,mit diesen schon fast als Erstickend zu bezeichnenden Bürokratismus,geschämt!
Der Mann hatte mich damals noch nach Argentinien eingeladen,wo er einen kleinen Fluß
sein Eigen nennt.Leider habe ich das,bis heute noch nicht wahrnehmen können.

Taxidermist


----------



## dancing fish (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



honeybee schrieb:


> In deinen Augen muss ich dann z.B. sehr Dumm und ein Fischquäler ala Karte sein, denn ich habe einen Fischereischein, ohne diesen Lehrgang je gemacht zu haben....


Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben was Du in meinen Augen bist? Wenn ja, Zitat bitte.

Ich schrieb von den Schlauen und den Dummen. Und wie meine Mutter immer sagte:" Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an, der ihm passt."

mfG
Martin


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



dancing fish schrieb:


> Die Prüfung für den Fischereischein zu streichen wäre genau so dumm wie den Führerschein für Kraftfahrzeuge zu streichen.
> Obwohl, jeder Idiot weiß wie man Gas gibt. Die Dummen von den Schlauen zu trennen erledigt dann der nächste Baum.
> Blöd nur wenn die Dummen vorher Unschuldige in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.
> Genauso blöd wie wenn die Dummen unschuldige Fische zu Tode quälen. Weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen.
> ...



In diesem Zitat betitelst Du doch die Angler als DUMM, die nicht diesen Lehrgang machen müssen. Sie wissen es ja nicht besser und sind deshalb Tierqäuler. 

Bischen pauschal wie ich finde......


Und die, die Angst haben, das die Gewässer leer gefischt werden. 
In der DDR gab es eine, naja gut 2 "Prüfungen". Ohne diese "Prüfungen durfte man auf Friedfisch angeln und das hies aber nicht, das sich nun jeder auf ans Gewässer macht und die Fische quälte.

Um auf Raubfisch oder Salmoniden zu fischen, musste man z.B. eine Raubfischquali ablegen. Bischen Theorie und bischen Casting und die Sache war erledigt. 

Und deswegen angelte trotzdem nicht Hinz und Kunz.......und C&R war gänzlich unbekannt. Komischer Weise, fing trotzdem jeder seinen Fisch und das teilweise nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



honeybee schrieb:


> In diesem Zitat betitelst Du doch die Angler als DUMM, die nicht diesen Lehrgang machen müssen.



Nein, das tut er nicht. Er sagt nur, dass der Baum heraus findet, wer zu den Dummen und wer zu den Schlauen gehört. Er sagt aber nicht, dass jemand zu den Dummen gehört, weil er keine Prüfung gemacht hat. Er will aber sagen, dass die Prüfung die Dummen daran hindern soll, sich ans Steuer zu setzen, bevor sie schlau geworden sind.


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Nein, das tut er nicht. Er sagt nur, dass der Baum heraus findet, wer zu den Dummen und wer zu den Schlauen gehört. Er sagt aber nicht, dass jemand zu den Dummen gehört, weil er keine Prüfung gemacht hat. Er will aber sagen, dass die Prüfung die Dummen daran hindern soll, sich ans Steuer zu setzen, bevor sie schlau geworden sind.



Da widerspreche ich Dir ausnahmsweise mal



> Genauso blöd wie wenn die Dummen unschuldige Fische zu Tode quälen. Weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen.



Die Dummen, die keinen Fischereischeinlehrgang abgelegt haben oder müssen und deshalb keine Ahnung haben, wie man mit einem Fisch umgeht.

Papier ist geduldig und Theorie ist nunmal Theorie. Den Umgang erlernt man nicht auf dem Papier sondern am Wasser.


----------



## Angelgage (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ach ja ne ne ne


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich Dir ausnahmsweise mal:
> 
> "Die Dummen, die keinen Fischereischeinlehrgang abgelegt haben oder müssen und *deshalb* keine Ahnung haben, wie man mit einem Fisch umgeht."



Du hast Recht: Er sagt "deshalb", und das ist falsch! Man kann - muss aber nicht - schon vor dem Lehrgang/der Prüfung schlau sein!

@Dancing Fish: Hast Du Dich falsch ausgedrückt oder meinst Du das auch so?

Nachtrag: Andererseits sagt er ja nicht, dass *alle* Dummen nur deshalb dumm sind, und er sagt auch nicht, dass alle "Nicht-Teilnehmer" dumm sind. Genau genommen sagt er nur, dass es Leute *gibt*, die dumm sind, *weil* sie keinen Lehrgang mit Prüfung hatten. Ein kniffliger Fall...


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Du hast Recht: Er sagt "deshalb", und das ist falsch! Man kann - muss aber nicht - schon vor dem Lehrgang/der Prüfung schlau sein!
> 
> @Dancing Fish: Hast Du Dich falsch ausgedrückt oder meinst Du das auch so?



Ich habe "deshalb" geschrieben.....aber ist Wurst :q

Es gibt nämlich genauso viele "Dumme" die diesen Lehrgang gemacht haben.


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



dancing fish schrieb:


> Die Prüfung für den Fischereischein zu streichen wäre genau so dumm wie den Führerschein für Kraftfahrzeuge zu streichen.
> Obwohl, jeder Idiot weiß wie man Gas gibt. Die Dummen von den Schlauen zu trennen erledigt dann der nächste Baum.
> Blöd nur wenn die Dummen vorher Unschuldige in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.
> Genauso blöd wie wenn die Dummen unschuldige Fische zu Tode quälen. Weil sie es halt nicht besser wissen.
> ...



Wieder einer, der einen Pups mit einem Orkan vergleicht. Von einem Kfz geht grundsätzlich eine Gefährdung aus, die so hoch ist, dass der Gesetzgeber eine Versicherungspflicht mit einer Mindestdeckungssumme vorschreibt. Welche Gefährdung geht von einem Idioten aus, der angelt?

Wie schon ein paar mal zu lesen war, bis vor 30 oder 40 Jahren, das ist auch Bundesland abhängig, gab es keine Prüfung. Da wurde der Fischereischein so erteilt und niemand hat die Gewässer leer gefischt, obwohl zu der Zeit das Angeln noch mehr als Nahrungserwerb zu sehen war. Waren unsere Vorfahren alles dumme Tierquäler? Ich glaube kaum. 

Wie sieht es denn in unseren Nachbarländern aus? Sind das alles Tierquäler? Wahrscheinlich ist der Poster noch nicht aus Dülmen heraus gekommen. In unsren Nachbarländern funktioniert angeln ohne Prüfung hervorragend, ich würde sogar sagen, teilweise besser als hier. Und, die Gewässer sind in der Regel fischreicher!

Wer glaubt, dass er mit Prüfung besser ist als so erfolgreiche Angler wie z. B. Bertus Rozemeijer, Jan Eggers und Co, die keine Prüfung abgelegt haben, der sollte sich mal untersuchen lassen. 

Selbst Hemmingway hat schon in Deutschland gefischt, heute dürfte er das nicht mehr, er hat ja keine Prüfung |kopfkrat


----------



## Koghaheiner (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ah, wunderbar, endlich wieder mal ein Thread bei dem sich die Massen gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen!

Ich bin Scheinbesitzer seid 1984 in NRW, die Prüfung war ein Witz, ein besserer Angler, bzw. überhaupt Angler war ich danach auch nicht. Meiner Meinung nach muss die aber nicht sein, ich finde man sollte das wie in den Niederlanden machen, mit schönem Regelbuch dazu, auch wenn die Lijst van Viswateren nicht ganz so verständlich ist, aber das ist ein anderes Thema, die paar grundlegenden Regeln sind dann klar dargelegt, wer die nicht buchstabengetreu einhält ist dann eben dran. Die Mehreinnahmen könnte man dann ja für hauptamtliche Kontrolleure und für besseren Besatz ausgeben. Damit wäre allen geholfen. Achja, und vielleicht noch C&R für bestimmte Fischarten, wie z.b. ebenfalls in den NL, einführen. Dann hätten wir in ein paar Jahren richtig tolle Gewässer, in denen auch was gefangen wird. 

Gruss

Kogha


----------



## dancing fish (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



honeybee schrieb:


> Die Dummen, die keinen Fischereischeinlehrgang abgelegt haben oder müssen und deshalb keine Ahnung haben, wie man mit einem Fisch umgeht.


Warum verallgemeinerst du meine Ausage so. Ich bezog mich lediglich auf die Dummen unter denen ohne Schein.
Klar zu erkennen wenn man meinen Beitrag als Ganzes betrachtet und nicht nur Satzweise.

mfG
Martin

PS: Es gibt durchaus auch Dumme mit Schein. Und es war nicht mein Anliegen jemand persöhnlich anzugreifen. Von daher:" take it easy."
Es war nur ein Versuch meine Meinung kund zu tun.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich habe "deshalb" geschrieben.....aber ist Wurst :q



Aha, Du hast also "deshalb" geschrieben...



honeybee schrieb:


> Es gibt nämlich genauso viele "Dumme" die diesen Lehrgang gemacht haben.



Trotzdem sollte man es nie aufgeben, Dumme schlau zu machen...

Ich bin jedenfalls für eine PRAXISNAHE Prüfung (und das ist nicht die aktuell bestehende). Es geht um lebendige Wesen. Die haben ein Recht darauf, dass man wenigstens versucht, die unkundigen Angler auszuschliessen.


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



dancing fish schrieb:


> PS: Es gibt durchaus auch Dumme mit Schein. Und es war nicht mein Anliegen jemand persöhnlich anzugreifen. Von daher:" take it easy."
> Es war nur ein Versuch meine Meinung kund zu tun.



Ich nehme es easy und fühle mich pers. nicht angegriffen. Nur solltest Du dann Deine Aussagen auch etwas verständlicher bzw. eindeutiger verfassen 



> Ich bin jedenfalls für eine PRAXISNAHE Prüfung (und das ist nicht die aktuell bestehende). Es geht um lebendige Wesen. Die haben ein Recht darauf, dass man wenigstens versucht, die unkundigen Angler auszuschliessen.



Mein Reden, Praxis statt Theorie..........nur da beist sich ja die Katze wieder in den Schwanz. Angeln nur mit gültigem Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein. Letzteren bekommt man nur mit gültigem Fischereischein


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Welche Gefährdung geht von einem Idioten aus, der angelt?



Sieh das doch mal bitte aus der Sicht eines Fisches, der in der Plastiktüte zappelt... Du wirst vielleicht sagen: "Tot ist tot" (ich weiß, das wirst Du nicht)...

Oder sieh es aus der Sicht des Fisches, der für eine Regenbogenforelle gehalten wurde, obwohl er ein Lachs war, und deshalb in der Pfanne landet...

Noch einmal: Ich habe wirklich die schlimmsten Sachen da gesehen, wo ohne Schein geangelt wird: Im Puff und im ach so glücklichen Ausland. Vielleicht ist das ja nicht repräsentativ, aber was soll mich prägen, wenn nicht meine Erfahrungen?


----------



## steve 09 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo Martin
Ist doch schon in ordnung es hat sich doch bloß einer die Hose angezogen


----------



## dancing fish (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist der Poster noch nicht aus Dülmen heraus gekommen.


Ich bin nur geringfügig jünger als Du und habe es in meinem bisherigen Leben schon des öfteren geschaft mir die Welt hinter unseren Ortsgrenzen anzusehen um mir ein Bild von selbiger zu machen.

mfG
Martin


----------



## dancing fish (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich nehme es easy und fühle mich pers. nicht angegriffen. Nur solltest Du dann Deine Aussagen auch etwas verständlicher bzw. eindeutiger verfassen


Wenn ich das mache diskutiert doch niemand mehr darüber.:q

mfG
Martin


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Selbst Hemingway hat schon in Deutschland gefischt, heute dürfte er das nicht mehr, er hat ja keine Prüfung |kopfkrat



Gott sei Preis und Dank! Ich möchte am Wasser nicht neben einem volltrunkenen, Schnulzen schreibenden Stierkampf-Fetischisten stehen!


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



steve 09 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin
> Ist doch schon in ordnung es hat sich doch bloß einer die Hose angezogen



Fall Du mich damit meinst.......ich habe gerade mal geschaut und mir ist Gott sei Dank noch kein 3. Bein gewachsen :q demzufolge kannst Du mich gar nicht gemeint haben.......puuuuuh


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

@Wasserpatscher,Ist halt keine Literatur für weichgespülte und Frauenversteher!
Ich verweise in dem Zusammenhang auf die Nick Adam Stories,angeln pur,da wurde
die Forelle noch Abends auf dem Lagerfeuer gebraten und nicht fotografiert und geknutscht.

Taxidermist


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...und mir ist Gott sei Dank noch kein 3. Bein gewachsen ...



...so was kann ja auch nur Männern passieren!


----------



## honeybee (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> ...so was kann ja auch nur Männern passieren!



Stimmt nicht....hatte schonmal ein sogenanntes Überbein am Knöchel, welches dann operativ entfernt wurde :m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Ist halt keine Literatur...



So würde ich das unterschreiben. Es ist Kitsch, gehobener Kitsch, aber eben Kitsch! Männerkitsch! Nein: Wilde-Kerle-Kitsch!


|clown: |director: |engel:


----------



## Carsten1977 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Also ich halte persönlich auch nicht besonders viel von dieser Prüfungsgeschichte....

Ich hab meinen Schein vor 16 Jahren in Baden -Württemberg gemacht, war auch nicht sonderlich schwer......aber das spielt auch keine Rolle.

Es wäre deutlich sinnvoller, wenn die Vereine, oder noch besser die Verbände eine Art Seminar zum erhalt der Angelerlaubnis vorschreiben würden - als Beispiel 5 Stunden im Jahr (Themengebiete, die gleichen die jetzt noch abgeprüft werden). Mn könnte ja ein vielfaches der benötigten Stunden anbieten,um es auch jedem Möglich zu machen, sienen Schein zu erhalten.Aber so zwingt man jeden Angler, sich diesbezüglich fortzubilden - also sein Wissen auf Stand zu halten...

Sicherlich ist dann die Frage der Finanzierung - kein Problem, die Verbände kassieren eine Art Kursgebür, die dann Anteilig den Vereinen zur Verfügung gestellt wird - ergo sinken die Beiträge...also nicht unbedingt mehr Kosten.

Carsten


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Sieh das doch mal bitte aus der Sicht eines Fisches, der in der Plastiktüte zappelt... Du wirst vielleicht sagen: "Tot ist tot" (ich weiß, das wirst Du nicht)...
> 
> Oder sieh es aus der Sicht des Fisches, der für eine Regenbogenforelle gehalten wurde, obwohl er ein Lachs war, und deshalb in der Pfanne landet...
> 
> Noch einmal: Ich habe wirklich die schlimmsten Sachen da gesehen, wo ohne Schein geangelt wird: Im Puff und im ach so glücklichen Ausland. Vielleicht ist das ja nicht repräsentativ, aber was soll mich prägen, wenn nicht meine Erfahrungen?


 
 Gerhard, Du bist einer der wenigen denen ich es abnehme, dass die vorgebrachten Argumente aus Überzeugung und nicht als fadenscheiniger Vorwand wie Konkurrenzdenken und Futterneid vertreten werden. Es ist Dir hoch anzurechnen, mit welchem Respekt Du die Kreatur Fisch betrachtest. 
Dennoch kann ci Deine Meinung nicht ganz teilen. Eine Prüfung mit wesentlich besserem Inhalt wäre zeitlich und preislich wesentlich höher anzusiedeln, als die heutige. Das wiederum würde die Ausgrenzung vieler Menschen vom Hobby Angeln bedeuten. Sei es aus Zeit- oder Kostengründen.
So sehe ich die Fische, die vielleicht unter den Nicht -Prüfungsanglern zu Leiden haben einfach als Opfer an. Ein Unvermeidbars Opfer, aber eben auch " nur " ein Fisch. Der normale Mensch wird sehr schnell lernen, seinen Fisch richtig zu behandeln, das sagt ihm schon das eigene Gewissen. Und nicht zuletzt auch Dein Satz : _aber was soll mich prägen, wenn nicht meine Erfahrungen_

Das bringt es eigentlich auf den Punkt. Erfahrungen muß man machen, die kann man nicht lernen. Der Wegfall der Fischerprüfung vereinfacht das ungemein. 
Und noch ein Nachtrag zu Deinem Lachsbeispiel. 
Dieser kann ja im Grunde nur einem Scheininhaber zum Opfer gefallen sein. Denn wer sonst kann da Angeln, wo es Lachse gibt ?


----------



## steve 09 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo :g
Ich habe mich belesen in der SVZ 
Da stehen das wir als Verein gans schön blöde da stehen 
und werden auch ohne Schein da stehen 
ohne existenz Schein na toll|splat:
und die hose past  |pftroest:


----------



## Koghaheiner (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das bringt es eigentlich auf den Punkt. Erfahrungen muß man machen, die kann man nicht lernen. Der Wegfall der Fischerprüfung vereinfacht das ungemein.
> Und noch ein Nachtrag zu Deinem Lachsbeispiel.
> Dieser kann ja im Grunde nur einem Scheininhaber zum Opfer gefallen sein. Denn wer sonst kann da Angeln, wo es Lachse gibt ?


 

Guter Schuß, Cowboy! 

Ich bin der Meinung das nur die Kontrolle den Erfolg bringen kann. Klare Regeln, durch ständige Kontrolle umgesetzt. Deswegen, Schein wie in NL kaufen, die Mehreinnahmen in Kontrollen, bzw. Personal für solche wieder anlegen. Wenn jeder damit rechnen muss das er überprüft wird, die Strafen empfindlich sind, dann werden die Probleme weniger. Viele die jetzt heulen weil Sie sich durch die Prüfung gequält haben, werden sich dann vielleicht doch noch eher überlegen ob das nicht vielleicht doch ein Lachs ist, den Sie da grad rausgezogen haben oder ob der Köderfisch auch wirklich tot ist und nicht vielleicht doch nur halb- oder scheintot, bevor Sie ihn an den Haken hängen. Oder vielleicht doch mal genau nachmessen ob der Fisch groß genug, der in die Tüte wandert, vorschriftsmäßig gekehlt natürlich, überprüft ob die Schonzeit auch wirklich schon vorbei ist oder noch nicht angefangen hat. Nicht die Prüfung zum Schein ist wichtig, was danach kommt. Wenn hier immer wieder darauf verwiesen wird das anderswo in anderen Ländern die Leute Schindluder mit dem Fisch treiben, kommt das genauso bei uns vor, trotz Schein & Prüfung.  Deswegen hier nochmal mein Plädoyer: Harte Strafen, straffe Kontrollen, sonst ändert sich nix, das Bewußtsein muss geändert werden.


Gruß

Kogha


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



honeybee schrieb:


> In der DDR gab es eine, naja gut 2 "Prüfungen". Ohne diese "Prüfungen durfte man auf Friedfisch angeln und das hies aber nicht, das sich nun jeder auf ans Gewässer macht und die Fische quälte.
> 
> Um auf Raubfisch oder Salmoniden zu fischen, musste man z.B. eine Raubfischquali ablegen. Bischen Theorie und bischen Casting und die Sache war erledigt.
> 
> Und deswegen angelte trotzdem nicht Hinz und Kunz.......und C&R war gänzlich unbekannt. Komischer Weise, fing trotzdem jeder seinen Fisch und das teilweise nicht zu knapp.



Wirst du wohl! |supergri

Du kannst doch nicht schreiben, dass es schonmal ein System gab, mit dem eine ganze Nation super klar gekommen ist und die quasi perfekt funktioniert hat. Und schon gar nicht, wenn das System von SED und MfS "erfunden" wurde. Schäm dich...|supergri

Mein Opa hat sein ganzes Leben lang geangelt und nach dem Krieg die Familie mehr als einmal damit durchgebracht.

Er wurde kurz nach der Wende an einem See im Oderbruch von einem Kontroletti angesprochen, dass er dafür einen Erlaubnisschein bräuchte. An dem Tag kam mein Opa ohne seine uralte Bambusstippe nach Hause. Nicht, weil man sie ihm weggenommen hat, sondern weil er sie dem Kontroletti vor die Füße geworfen hat und ihm ins Gesicht sagte, er solle sich schämen. Er ist danach nie wieder zum Angeln gegangen.

Komisch ... es ging fast 40 Jahre lang auch anders...


----------



## aal-andy (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ich halte nach wie vor eine Prüfung für sinnvoll, diese sollte auch beibehalten werden. So unwichtig kann diese ja nicht sein, immerhin hat sich das ja durch einige Kommentare auch bestätigt (Bsp.:Angeln im Forellenpuff ohne Schein ?). Nur sollte die Struktur der Prüfung im allgemeinen überdacht werden. Kann mich beim theoretischen Teil an 6 unterschiedliche Themen erinnern, wovon, deutschlandtypisch, die meisten wieder irgend so ein Bürokratenmist beinhalten. Sinnvoll wäre den Inhalt kompakter zu machen und zu schmälern, sich auf das wesentliche und wichtige zu konzentrieren und den praktischen Teil dafür ausweiten. Der Inhalt sollte generell praxisnah von dementsprechenden Verantwortlichen gestaltet werden, und nicht von irgendwelchen Bürohengsten. Alternativ wären vielleicht zertifizierte Vereine nicht schlecht, die diese Maßnahmen an ihren Vereinsgewässern stattfinden lassen könnten.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo Boardies,
ich habe diesen Trööt intensiv gelesen und eigentlich für mich beschlossen, nicht zu posten.
Die meisten Beiträge sind sachlich und reflektieren persönliche Ansichten, die nachvollziehbar sind. Ich habe mich schon oft geoutet, dass ich keinen Schein habe und lediglich Urlaubsangler im Norden bin und nur so viel Fisch fange, wie ich selbst im Urlaub verwerten will. Auch wenn ich keinen Schein habe, gehöre ich sicher nicht zu den 'Dummen'. Mein Wissen vom Angeln habe ich von meinem Großvater bzw. Onkel, welche leidenschaftliche Angler waren. Da deren Ansichten aber mit der Zeit veraltet sein könnten, lese ich sehr viel darüber. Und hier könnte man doch auch ansetzen:
Es sollte ein Büchlein geben mit allgemeinen Regeln, die alles Wissen erfassen, was zum schonenden Umgang mit der Natur nötig ist. Wenn es ein vernünftiger Mensch ist kontaktiert er zusätzlich einen praxiserfahrenen Kollegen.
Jeder, der am Angeln interessiert ist, muss sich dieses Büchlein kaufen (Geld für Kotrolleure und Hege) und beim Fischen dabei haben (anstatt eines Fischereischeines). Ein zusätzlicher Schein für ein Gewässer mit speziellen Hinweisen für dieses Gewässer sollte Pflicht bleiben. Macht sich ein solcher Angler durch Regelverstoß bei einem Kontrolleur verdächtig, ist je nach Verstoß mit entsprechenden Folgen zu rechnen, mindestens sollte ihm aber dieses Regelbüchlein entzogen werden (das sollte auch nicht nur 1,50 Eus kosten). Wer weiter fischen will, muß sich dann nochmal eines kaufen und man sollte annehmen, auch gründlich lesen.
Für ausländische Angelkollegen würde diese Variante auch funktionieren. (Druck in entspr. Sprache)
Es wurde oft in Beiträgen auf die Praxis von Führerschein- und Jagdscheinerwerb verwiesen. Dieser Vergleich ist meiner Meinung nicht möglich aber da ich leidenschaftlicher Pilzsammler bin,  sehe ich hier Parallelen. Pilze darf Jeder sammeln, weil kein Schein nötig ist und trotzdem geht nicht jeder (kennt sich nicht aus, isst keine, keinen Bock aufs Sammeln usw.) Falsches Benehmen (von Dummen) gefährdet das Vorkommen. In Gegenden mit vielen Sammlern und wenig Wald gibt es für jeden Einzelnen weniger zu Sammeln, wenn es übertrieben wird, geht der Bestand völlig in die Knie. Ein teures Pflichpilzbuch und einen Sammelschein für ein Waldstück wären natürlich Quatsch aber es gibt Kontrolleure z.B. im Südschwarzwald, die auf personenbezogene Höchstmengen achten.

Was meint Ihr zu meiner Idee eines Regelbuch(ausweises)?
Ich bin nicht so blauäugig zu meinen, dass alle Schwirigkeiten damit aus dem Weg zu räumen wären -> nur ein Ansatz zur Vereinfachung

beste Grüße in die Runde
Schwefi


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Und Steffen, Du kannst Schweden und Deutschland nicht vergleichen. Guck mal, wieviel Wasser dort wie wenig Einwohnern gegenüber steht. Und dann guck mal zu uns.



Ich weiß es doch Gerhard... Der Vergleich hinkt auch...

Aber wir sind uns ja einig, daß nicht unbedingt eine Prüfung sein muß.
Es ging ja auch mal ohne bei uns und die Gewässer waren nicht überfischt.

An Deiner Motivation ungeübte Angler nicht ans Gewässer zu lassen zweifele ich keinen Moment.
Wenn Du mich mal zum MeFo Fischen besuchst, wird es so sein, daß wir uns gemeinsam über einen Fang freuen, egal wer ihn nun gemacht hat, die nur mal als Beispiel 

Bei einigen anderen hier denke ich aber an Fangneid, Gewässerneid und gelegentlich auch einfaches nachplappern, nicht zu vergessen, an jenen Neid, welcher darin begründet liegt, daß man selbst eine Prüfung hat machen müssen und zukünftige Angler vielleicht keine mehr benötigen...

Aber um Schweden nochmal aufzugreifen, sind die Deutschen Kids so naturfremd? Die Schwedischen Kids sind es nicht, sonst würde man sie nicht mit 6 oder 7 Jahren alleine ans Wasser lassen...
Wenn wir Deutschen wirklich so degeneriert sind, können einem eigentlich nur noch die Tränen kommen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ich vergaß:

In Schweden gilt eigentlich der Grundsatz, daß man nur soviel fängt, wie man auch verwerten kann, angeln ist dort viel mehr "Volkssport".

In Deutschland kommt es mir manchmal so vor, als sei angeln "Leistungssport".


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Ich denke eher, es ist ein Wandel in unserer Gesellschaft. Die Kids werden geprägt ( oder sollten ) von den Werten die eine Gesellschaft vertritt. Tierschutz hat einen hohen Stellenwert und das ist im Prinzip auch gut so. Leider ist der Tierschutz auch Tummelplatz für verbelendete Idealisten. Und auch wenn der gesunde Menschenverstand da zu unterscheiden hilft, etwas bleibt immer hängen. 
Ich habe z.B. als jugendlicher beim Schlachten von unseren Schweinen mithelfen dürfen ( ja ich schreibe bewusst dürfen ) und früh gelernt das Essen und töten zusammengehören. Ich durfte ( nein, jetzt muß ich eher schreiben musste ) auch Kaninchen schlachten. Das hat mir nicht gefallen, hat mir aber auch keine schlaflosen Nächte bereitet. Das war bei allen jugendlichen in unserem Dorf so. Und wer keine eigenen Tiere hatte, half beim Nachbarn. Eins war allerdings immer gleich. Das töten der Tiere musste schnell und möglichst schmerzlos geschehen. Allerdings gab es auch Unterschiede zwischen Nutz- und Heimtieren und wildem Kleingetier. Als Lausbuben habe wir so manchem Spatz mit dem Flobert den Garaus gemacht. Wir waren richtig vom Jagdfieber gepackt und wer am besten schoß war der King. Wir haben mit der Hand Forellen gegriffen. Hatte man eine, wurde die mit dem Bauch nach oben gehalten, der Daumen ins Maul gesteckt und der gekrümmte Zeigefinger in den Nacken gelegt. Mit einem schnellen abknicken der Hand nach unten wurde ihnen das Genick gebrochen. 
Nun wuchs ich ja in einer Generation auf, die sich mitten in einem rasanten kulturellen und wirtschaftlichen Wandel befand. Nutztiere zu halten lohnte sich nicht mehr, Forellengreifen wurde zunehmend riskanter und auch strenger geahndet, und mit dem Flobert durch die Gegend schießen ging gar nicht mehr. 
Ich vermisse diese Dinge heute in gar keinem Fall für mich selbst. Niemals wieder würde ich nur aus Spass einen Spatz ermorden und Forellen per Genickbruch ins Himmelreich zu befördern käme mir auch nicht mehr in den Sinn.
Dennoch glaube ich, dass ich in meiner Jugend ein anderes - sagen wir natürlicheres - Verständniss im Umgang mit Tieren und insbesondere zum töten und schlachten bekommen habe. Und ich unterscheide noch heute " mitleidsmäßig " zwischen Säugetieren und Fischen. Natürlich lasse ich keinen Fisch unnötig leiden. Wenn es ein anderer tut, weise ich darauf hin. Es ist aber nicht das gleiche, wie wenn ich sehe wie z.B. ein Hund gequält wird. Auch bin ich durchaus in der Lage ein angefahrenes aber sichtlich nicht mehr lebensfähiges Wildtier zu erlösen. Auch wenn mir das dann tagelang nachhängt. 
Schaut man auf die jüngeren Generationen und insbesondere Menschen aus Städten, die können das nicht und verstehen auch nicht, dass jemand das kann. Mir hingegen fehlt das Verständnis, warum man unbedingt per Lehrgang üben muß, einen Fisch waidgerecht zu töten, bzw. warum da so ein Bohei drum gemacht wird. Ein fester Schlag auf den Kopf, ein Stich ins Herz und gut ist. " Ungeübte " hauen eher zu feste drauf, so das der halbe Kopf zermatscht wird und der Herzstich eigentlich überflüssig ist. Den Fisch dürfte das in diesem Zustand nicht mehr stressen. 
Das kann man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern. Auch früher gab es Menschen, die die Jäger verurteilten weil sie Bambis abknallen. Und auch heute gibt es ( absichtliche oder Gedankenlose ) Tierquäler. Grundsätzlich aber wird der Umgang mit Tieren immer vom eigenen Charakter geleitet, nicht von irgendwelchen Prüfungen.


----------



## Ewwerscht (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

[Zitat] Der agrarpolitische Sprecher der Linken, Fritz Tack, hält eine Schulung mit einem Abschlussgespräch ohne eine Fischereischeinprüfung für denkbar. "Wir sollten sehr schnell das Für und Wider beraten und bei Beachtung der Erfahrungen aus anderen Bundesländern zu Entscheidungen kommen", forderte er.
[Zitat Ende]

Ich faends gut wenn die prüfung zumindest etwas reduziert wird.
Was man dort lernen muss ist schon etwas viel.
Grundlegende sachen waeren wichtiger.
Ich als Angler muss zumindest nicht wissen das man erst Nach 10 jahren (oder wieviel auch immer) Nen neuen Teich (KiesGrube)bewirtschaften Darf.

Heut zu tage kann man auch so ohne Angelschein Angeln Wann wird man schon am Rhein oder aehnliches kontrolliert.
Ich Angel seit 5 jahren und wurde kein einziges mal kontrolliert.
Ausser dem kann auch so jeder den Schein machen und sich trotzdem nicht an die regeln halten.Davon gibt es genügend.


MFG
PS: Was mein Vorschreiber schrieb find ich ser gut und kann nur zu sprechen.


----------



## magic feeder (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

lange rede kurzer sinn.....ich bin für die angelprüfung....


----------



## feedex (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Jägerprüfung berechtigt zum Umfang mit Schusswaffen, von denen eine wesentlich höhere Gefährdung ausgeht als vom Angelhaken oder Drilling. Zudem ist Wild in der Regel für den Verkauf bestimmt, da sind schon ein paar Dinge mehr zu beachten, als bei einem Fisch für den Eigenbedarf.
> 
> Dass es bei Wild um eine komplexere Fauna handelt als bei Fischen braucht hier wohl nicht noch besonders erklärt werden.
> 
> Zudem, die Jägersprache ist eine der ältesten Zunftsprachen, die heute noch gepflegt werden und, was ist daran verwerflich? Unterhalt Dich mal mit ein paar EDVlern, da versteht man auch nur Bahnhof,w enn man nicht vom Fach ist.



Ulli, ich habe keineswegs die Prüfungen für Jagd- und Fischereischein als solche miteinander verglichen.

Tatsächlich habe ich die Wirkung auf den Aussenstehenden zu erklären versucht, die durch diese Erschwerung des Zugangs durch Prüfung, Sprache und Äusserlichkeiten zu bestehen scheint. Offenbar habe ich es nicht schlüssig erklärt, wie mir Dein Einwurf zeigt!

Ich habe selbst ein oder zwei Zeilen im "Blase" gelesen, bin also sehr wohl im Klaren über Umfang und Komplexität der Jagd und auch der Verantwortung des Jagdausübenden.

Es ist also wirklich unnötig, es als Angriff auf die Jägerei aufzufassen, wenn ich diese nur im Kontext eines Beispiels angeführt habe!


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Hallo Feedex,

wahrscheinlich hab ich's missverstanden. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es sich durch den ganzen Trööt zieht, dass Fischereischeinprüfung mit Jagdschein- oder Führerscheinprüfung verglichen wird. 

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ich habe in meinem Leben schon so viele Prüfungen machen  müssen, die Fischereischeinprüfung war mit Abstand die  leichteste. Meine Frau hat die Prüfung sogar ohne Lehrgang gemacht, sie hat einfach 2 Wochen vor der Prüfung angefangen und etwas gelernt.

Wer also stolz auf seine Prüfung ist, von mir aus. Ich kann immer nur sagen, auf solch eine Prüfung kann man dann gleich verzichten, das ist nur Blendwerk und Geldschneiderei.


----------



## feedex (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Kommt vor - ist eigentlich kaum zu vermeiden in so einem Meinungswust!
|rolleyes

Es ist tatsächlich ein Kreuz mit dieser Prüfung und diesem Vorbereitungslehrgang. 
Vor allem hat das sehr viele verschiedene Facetten.

Man muss ja nur mal schauen, wie engagiert und begeistert manche Kursleiter sich da reinhängen!

Andererseits kenne ich selbst leider auch Leute (auch aus meinem Lehrgang damals), die diese Prüfung nicht geschafft haben.
Angenehme Menschen, die sich wirklich fürs Angeln begeisterten - aber leider intelektuell der Theorie nicht gewachsen waren. Auch solche gibt es.

Es war damals echt ein Jammer, das mit anzusehen.


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Das ist ja das Problem mit dieser Prüfung. Wen interessiert es am Wasser wieviel Fischeier pro Kilo Körpergewicht die einzelnen Fischarten haben, da reicht es zu wissen, dass die schwersten Fische den meisten Rogen haben. Und was es an Fischereibehörden gibt, das mag ja einen Bürokraten interessieren aber nicht den Angler, der seinen Wurm baden will. Nur mal so als Beispiel.

Wichtig ist am Wasser doch nur, dass ich die Fische kenne und deren Schonzeiten und -maße. Schonzeiten und -maße stehen im Fischereischein, Besonderheiten stehen auf der Gewässerkarte. Das ich weiß, wie ich einen Fisch zu behandeln habe sollte selbstverständlich sein. Welche Montage fängt und welche nicht, das ist die Erfahrung, die man nur am Wasser machen kann.

Ich hab mir gerade übrigens nochmal die Prüfungsfragen unter dem Aspekt der Sinnhaftigkeit für den Angler am Wasser durchgelesen und ich muss sagen, ich hab ja immer schon gedacht, dass da viel Unnötiges dabei ist aber jetzt weiß ich, dass da kaum Verwertbares dabei ist. 

Eines der Highlights:

30. Wo gilt das am 1. Januar 1973 in Kraft getretene Landesfischereigesetz?
a) Im Bundesgebiet
b) Im Land Nordrhein-Westfalen
c) In den ehemals preußischen Landesteilen

Oder aus dem Prüfungsgebiet Natur- und Tierschutz

28. Was bedeutet waidgerechtes Angeln?
a) Eine spezielle Methode, unter Weiden zu angeln
b) Waidgerechtigkeit ist ein Begriff aus der Jägersprache
und hat mit dem Angeln nichts zu
tun
c) Das Fangen, Töten, Versorgen und Verwerten
der Fische im Sinne der Tierschutzgesetzes

Besonders Antwort a) finde ich gut, da hat sich wirklich mal ein Bürohengst tiefschürfende Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## feedex (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*

Erinnert mich dunkel an die Führerscheinprüfung...da gab es die Frage:

Womit ist zu rechnen, wenn vor Ihnen Rehwild über die Straße wechselt?

Eine Antwort war (in etwa):

Es könnten Jäger dem Rehwild nachrennen!

Konnte mir damals nicht verkneifen zu fragen, welches Schild denn auf "Jägerwechsel" hinweist...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ebend auf NDR ( Keinen Fischereischein mehr erforderlich  )*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Eines der Highlights:
> 
> 30. Wo gilt das am 1. Januar 1973 in Kraft getretene Landesfischereigesetz?
> a) Im Bundesgebiet
> ...


 
Huuih, 

sooo dramatisch habe ich mir das heutzutage wirklich nicht mehr vorgestellt... Würden solche "Fragen" in ner beliebigen Gewinnshow im TV gestellt, gäbe es Probleme mit den Medienwächtern. Fragen die nur eine Antwort zulassen (z.B.: wieviel Finger habe ich an einer Hand? 1, 3 oder 5) fallen dort unter verbotenes Glücksspiel!
Ohne mich jetzt über den Sinn und Zweck der Prüfung auslassen zu wollen:* Soetwas ist keine Prüfung sondern Beutelschneiderei !!!*
Persönlich fand ich überigens Antworten a und c bei Frage 30 am prickelnsten...

Herr laß Hirn vom... Ihr wißt ja schon...#c

Gruß
Stefan


----------

